# EPIC M&M (OOC Thread #2)



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

Just thought it was time to start a new one as we close in on post 1000 in the other.

Loki, Amazon and Straightjacket can post their point expenditures when they are ready. Have fun 

Edit: Also remember you are all now PL9, and have 5 hero points maximum instead of 4. Mimic, you have 6 hero points at the moment.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 30, 2004)

It's kinda hard to believe that we started Episode I only 163 days ago (December 18)... and now we're in our fifth IC thread and our second OOC thread.

Thanks, Calinon -- I never get to game at home, and I can't remember the last time I had as rewarding a gaming experience as EPIC has been so far.  Keep up the excellent work!  Everyone else too... it is a pleasure to game with you all!


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

Yeah, I approve Mordane, it is a great game, everyone is doing a great job, I only hope it isn't the last episode of Kevin  :\ , I have much fun to play him, and much fun to hate him too  

But what just happen will have changed him a lot, he kill the only girl who trust him, and over that, she was the most interesting one .  (Sorry ladies, Kevin's taste, but I am sure you prefer it like that).


----------



## Mordane76 (May 31, 2004)

You updated me, but didn't add in the +1 Charisma.  You have that I bought it... but you didn't add it in...


----------



## buzzard (May 31, 2004)

Yes, I must echo the Kudos on the quality of the game. I've been in a few PBPs and none of them were even a shadow of this one. 

On the points, give me +2 str and +2 con, bank the other one. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2004)

Sorry for not posting for the past couple of days, been battling with my wife's computer.


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2004)

Updated X12 and SJ up to specs


----------



## Deva (Jun 2, 2004)

Points will be spent as follows:

4 points to increase super strength to 9
1 point to increase protection to 9
1 point to increase shockwave to 9


I think that's all 6 points I had accumilated.


(and appologies for not posting in a while. Brain was trying to escape through my ears again.)


----------



## Elementor (Jun 2, 2004)

Hehe, I think you are mixing up the campaigns Cal.  You just referred to me as Elementor on the main boards.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

It's your screen name.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

> *OoC:* Yeah, and it was darn expensive getting the skills. Speaking of computer skills, whatever happened to the little girl that Johan expelled from the computer?



I wouldn't know.  Maybe one of the EPIC members does though...


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2004)

Would it be too late to change my mind on what I want to do with points we got?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

Dunno... why?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dunno... why?




I want to drop snare and take leadership, dodge and put the remaining points into amazing save damage (tired of almost dying all the time    )

I don't have my book so I am uncertain if I can take the two feats (I think I can)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

You can take the feats, but the amazing save damage won't help you unless you get hit when your force field is down.  The two only stack up to your PL (technically 8, but for you 10).


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2004)

It's always nice to have a little protection when my forcefield isn't on.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 4, 2004)

_OOC: The image of the tank I'm getting is something similar to a fuel tank that you would find on a farm. If that's not right, let me know_Yes, but much, much bigger.  Something the size of a large grain bin, only built to hold fuel.  You can definitely handle it with your strength.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll just warn you it will be largely useless.  It's like buying protection and forcefield.  They only stack to your power level, and technically, despite your enhanced powers, you are still PL9.

You'd be better of investing in amazing save reflex, dodge and evasion.  That way, if you find yourself without your force field, you get your reflex save instead of your damage save (except for things like aoe), plus you get a better reflex save in case of AoE, even when you have your force field.

Leadership can be really really cool, but if I'm not mistaken, people have to do what you want them to (generally speaking of course) in order to get the benefit.

Lemme know your final decision, and no, you can't call a friend (great comic Aggy).


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

Calinon, what Mimic is talking about, it is when the Force Field is down, Michelle have a really poor damage save. The day she will have to roll one damage save without her force field, we may lose her for the battle... but the HP may help too.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You'd be better of investing in amazing save reflex, dodge and evasion.  That way, if you find yourself without your force field, you get your reflex save instead of your damage save (except for things like aoe), plus you get a better reflex save in case of AoE, even when you have your force field.




That sounds good actually. give me the evasion feat and 2 points into amazing save reflex


----------



## Calinon (Jun 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Calinon, what Mimic is talking about, it is when the Force Field is down, Michelle have a really poor damage save. The day she will have to roll one damage save without her force field, we may lose her for the battle... but the HP may help too.



Yup I know   I have a very similar character with low damage saves but great force field protection and took evasion instead... works well as he has a decent reflex save.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2004)

More pics, this time of Anna.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 4, 2004)

Tres cool   Love those ones!

Oh, and unless you lived under a rock, you know what everyone else does about the girl.  Cosmo captured her after Vince trapped her.  She came out of a computer screen and is locked up in HQ.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2004)

Jackal's turn this time, though only his head. I'm still trying to come up with an outfit for him that looks good, fits his personality (no, loin cloth won't do), and breaks 'easily' (it's easy to figure out what rips and where).

Any special reason that Johan got left out of the last round of updates? My post is there near the end of the second to last page.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have to stop and wonder... how much trouble is Kevin going to end up getting me in... he's already almost killed me twice... and put me at odds with everybody else in EPIC on what should be done with him (lynching seems to be the winner so far)...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually, Johan was updated.  The only thing _not_ updated was... the update date.  He had all 137 points allocated   I fixed the date.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh _that_ update.  Yes there was.  I didn't have any ideas on how to delay you getting to Thunder


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2004)

I can live with that


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I have to stop and wonder... how much trouble is Kevin going to end up getting me in... he's already almost killed me twice... and put me at odds with everybody else in EPIC on what should be done with him (lynching seems to be the winner so far)...




I dunno what Calinon is planning for Kevin, but if X continue like this, he may save the life of Kevin, and that without knowing it...


----------



## Agamon (Jun 9, 2004)

General Hammond?  Why didn't he just send SG-1 to deal with Anarchy?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 9, 2004)

Can you tell what I was watching when I made the post or what?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 12, 2004)

So... I guess Velmont should be asking himself how much trouble hanging out with ME could get him in... this is an unexpected reversal of roles... 


Sorry about that "saving your life" thing, Kevin... I didn't mean to turn you over to the lovechild of Apocalypse and a Gregorian monk...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> So... I guess Velmont should be asking himself how much trouble hanging out with ME could get him in... this is an unexpected reversal of roles...
> 
> Sorry about that "saving your life" thing, Kevin... I didn't mean to turn you over to the lovechild of Apocalypse and a Gregorian monk...




Don't worry, Kevin is tall enough to get in trouble itself...   

And, I am poor now!


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2004)

So... how close is the closest pizza place to the Epic HQ?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 13, 2004)

Close enough I'm sure heh


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, but I'm thinking on having Johan suggest walking and then realising what he just said. That wouldn't do if the closest pizza place was several miles away


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Kevin is tall enough to get in trouble itself...
> 
> And, I am poor now!




It hasn't been that bad not having any money... EPIC is awfully nice to us...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> It hasn't been that bad not having any money... EPIC is awfully nice to us...




Well, Kevin as always paid for the errors he had made, but now, he won't be able to repair all what he has destroy in the village...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 13, 2004)

Don't turn the Dark Side, Luke... erm, I mean Kevin!

There is still good in you, I can feel it!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Don't turn the Dark Side, Luke... erm, I mean Kevin!
> 
> There is still good in you, I can feel it!




There is. For the first time, Kevin is not dealing something for him... I give him what he wants to hear, so I can gain some times. I try to find a weakness, or to gain time. I see we are in bad position, we need something more, I try to find what we need...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a response, but I'm not sure I can speak.  If I can speak, I'll say what's on my mind.  If not... then you'll just get a defiant silence... but I think it's a doosy...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

Johan, you can 'walk' easily enough to the nearest train station and go anywhere from there, so no worries


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

I shall make a quick one line post just for you


----------



## Deva (Jun 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I shall make a quick one line post just for you





OH sure... you give him three posts in one day and ignore me! See if I ever invite you over for hamburgers again.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

Do not worry ma'am!  Burger earning posts be coming tomorrow morning


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 14, 2004)

You say it's a "net" of shadows -- does this mean it has fenestrations like a net, or is it more of a enveloping cloak of shadow?  I need to know this before I make any decisions.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 15, 2004)

You thought what was happening in China was bad, what happened to Vince at the doctors was pure evil.  So wrong.  So very very wrong...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

Think a net, thick shadowy strands, wrapped around him, holding him suspended in mid air, X.

And Elementor, I was just helping put things in perspective for Vince.  There are worse things than looking like a demon in front of everyone...


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> She looks over at the clock.  "Ten minutes are nearly up, sport," she grins.  "You have some quality time with Cosmo to get to, don'tcha?"




I read this and I'm all 'huh?'  So I go back and make sure I didn't miss anything...



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> I'll meet you in the hanger in about 10 minutes to help you prep the jet Cosmo and Sanjay, if you don't understand how serious this mission is don't bother showing up tomorrow morning.




Ah.  Mimic, your run-on sentences and lack of punctuation has caused some confusion.   Perhaps this is how it should have read:



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> I'll meet you in the hanger in about 10 minutes to help you prep the jet, Cosmo.  Sanjay, if you don't understand how serious this mission is, don't bother showing up tomorrow morning.




But, hey, I'll go with Calinon's interpretation.  Lord knows Sanjay and Cosmo need to bond.  :\


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2004)

Did i ever tell you I have terrible spelling and grammer...


----------



## Deva (Jun 15, 2004)

You left me no choice, Cal, i had to bring out my secret weapon.

The annoying rants of a pissed off teenaged girl!

How far the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

Got a question. If I use the extra effort rules to gain extra, the description say it will be good for one use, do I must use it next round, or can I wait a bit (like another round, and use extra effort to raise by 2 my power rank over that)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

Right now we're not really in combat, so yeah, if you want to do that go ahead, Velmont.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

_


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		


OOC: Not sure if our HP reset, but we gained 1 at PL9... I'm gonna spend an HP on inspiration... because frankly I'm stumped... 

Click to expand...


_
HP are reset, yup.  But I can give you a little um... inspiration, though it won't seem that is the right word for it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the last bit... I've been figuring that was who this was for days...


----------



## Agamon (Jun 16, 2004)

Hoo boy.  Big Trouble in Big China, yes?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

That was one of my favorite encounter set-ups in the whole game so far


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

What are you calling trouble? A mutant with godly power who can stop a whole team with a mere thought, but have even more success with his tongue? If you call that trouble, well, we are in very deep trouble


----------



## Elementor (Jun 16, 2004)

"Tara is bugging Vince" 

That's Punny!!!!!


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2004)

Umm... Who's looking after the HQ since the seniors are away and us juniors are leaving?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh, there's staff, I just don't bother mentioning them   And ARIS can page people and transfer calls.

Oh hey, can you e-mail me the artwork you've done?  I'd like to put it up on the website


----------



## Elementor (Jun 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Oh, there's staff, I just don't bother mentioning them




Yes they are there to be hostages and angry with Vince when he tells the terrorists to kill them.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd be angry too if Vince told a MERCENARY to kill me.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 17, 2004)

Throw me your e-mail addy, and I'll have the coming on.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

Shoot them off to c a l i n o n @ m o n a r c h . n e t (just leave out the spaces)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Yeah I'm from here. My family owns PPP, the second largest producer of pharmaceuticals in the world and is based in Rio. That's where I grew up."



Let's stick to "major player" like it says in the background.  Bad things happen to direct competition of near monopolistic companies, and I know you hate it when GM's screw with your family for fun.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: I suppose the 2 point of super-strenght drained have lower the extra too?



Yup, at least until the effect wears off.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 19, 2004)

Heh, pardon for the long overly descriptive post.  But I do like to reinfoce the setting a bit.  Those who aren't exceptionally wealthy or used to living in an overly rich lifestyle should feel distinctly out of place around the city.

Short form for the lazy:  You went to SAP HQ, meet Mr. Rameirez and he asks you, "Wutz up, my homies?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 19, 2004)

I think that should be, "Fo shizzle, my nizzle?  Sheezy, dawg, waz up?"

To which the proper respond is,"@&*^##, dawg!  We be all up in deez nutz, @*&^#(^!"

Or something like that... I only possess a conversational level of Ebonics...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle pushes her powers once more, with her forcefield flashing about her she extends her hands outwards and attempts to absorb the magnetic fields around the robots
> 
> Powers: Leadership, Energy control:magnetics <ee to get the extra absorb energy hp to counter fatigue> Forcefield



I assume you mean you are spending a hero point to gain the drain energy stunt, not the absorb energy extra?  Drain energy lets you use a targetted attack to drain magnetic energy sources up to you power rank, potentially snuffing them out.  Absorb energy is waaaaaay different, offering a protection style enhancement that you can turn into various things.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm going to the super feat Detect: Surprise next time we get power points...

That way I'll at least know I'm going to be surprised before I am...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm going to the super feat Detect: Surprise next time we get power points...
> 
> That way I'll at least know I'm going to be surprised before I am...




Detect: Surprise allow you to make a Spot roll. Now, take a guess, what have you to roll if you are about to be surprise...

I would suggest to take the feat, Detect: Obvious Trap, so I can mimic too and next time we see a strange glowing door, we don't enter it.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually, I do make rolls, I just don't put them down for surprise.  In cases where surprise can be negated, I give spot or sense motive checks opposed by certain skills; typically bluff or hide.  If you have done something simple to try to avoid surprise, you can still be surprised, but you get a big bonus, like Raisa thinking Jackal was above the doorway and he was; she got a +10 to her spot check.  Sadly, like with Raisa, even if you avoid getting surprised, you can still lose initiative.

Otherwise, it's a simple opposed roll.  Kevin got a great spot check to see Jackal there; a shadow hiding in a shadow above the door.

Anyway, a good haunted house theme is supposed to surprise you over and over and over...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't want you to think I'm complaining -- I'm not... I'm just taking my lumps with what little dark humor I can find, and in this situation (powerless in the dark), I'm feeling a little like Aquaman must always feel...

"I'm sorry, Super Friends, but my ability to speak to fish is of no use here..."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

Remember way back, when I tried to talk you out of taking unlucky?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I assume you mean you are spending a hero point to gain the drain energy stunt, not the absorb energy extra?  Drain energy lets you use a targetted attack to drain magnetic energy sources up to you power rank, potentially snuffing them out.  Absorb energy is waaaaaay different, offering a protection style enhancement that you can turn into various things.





Yea, don't have my books infront of me so I was going pretty much guessing.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> This ain't D&D. There is no Tumbling (Acrobatics is for lessening fall damage and performing) and no AoO. Nothing stoping you from running past them actually.



Acrobatics is tumbling actually.  With a DC 25 check, you can move through someone's square; so sayeth the book.  I made Raisa make such a check when she tried to chase after Dara.

Now here's the thing.  If there is nothing stopping you from moving freely from between two killer robots placed so they stop you from pursuing the villain, then there is no way for a villain to protect himself.  Everyone can walk by his fleet of mooks freely, close distance and club him without repercussion.  Heck, Anna in a wheelchair could wheel between the robots without danger.  Having to make a check to get out of a trap is reasonable.  I'll remove the AoO though and just make it so if you fail the check, you can't move.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh, and for clarity... 

Vince in a field when killer robots attack and two move and flank him -- not a trap and he can move out from between them freely and abandon his teammates at will.

Vince falling from a chute with killer robots waiting for him, flanking the exit he falls out of -- trap and gimme that acrobatics check.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

Ah, so sayeth the book, indeed.  If the robots block the way, then we don't have a problem.  Makes the check he jumps over them, doesn't make it, he doesn't.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

That plus it's just plain fun to make an ambush and see if Vince will hold true to form and run headlong into it.

I think that makes it once an episode, doesn't it?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin try to free himself from the grip of the shadow, so he can freely swing his sword at it.



Does that mean you are spending your final hero point to immediately unstun and get your turn now, rather than wait until after X12 and the shadow go?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are spending your final hero point to immediately unstun and get your turn now, rather than wait until after X12 and the shadow go?




I have spend 4, we are PL9, which give me 5, and I have an extra from Heroic Luck, so I have two left. No?

If yes, I'll hold my action only if X12 got a chance to act before the shadow. If he get the shadow down, no prib, but I won't stay in his harm and being an easy target.

If I really have 1 left, well, I'lll wait to unstun and take the chance to survive an extra round.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa closes the distance quickly, using her momentum to swing her leg forward as swiftly and strongly as possible, aiming for the soft spot between Jackal's legs.



That's beggin' for a massive miss... feel free to kick him though.  Guarantee it aint gonna be in the jimmies though.  Maybe if he was unconscious.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> _OOC: Since dazzle is an attack, Loki could only (attempt to) blind 1 robot this round, right?_



Correct, unless you use extra effort to gain the dazzle burst extra, which is area affect, but would likely also affect some of your team (Tara on one side, SJ, Hoppy and Cosmo on the other), though they too get saves.  Also keep in mind that your robots can't attack unless that is your attack action.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 22, 2004)

Both Velmont and I posted actions... My post is really small, though, just wanted to make sure you hadn't missed it...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle will fire at the robot she downed, she will then use heroic surge to fire at either the same robot if she didn't destroy it in the first attack or at another if she did.



Would this be the robot Rebound just turned into rubble?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Would this be the robot Rebound just turned into rubble?




So many robots its hard to keep track, I will edit my post.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

No need, too few robots, too many EPIC heh.  I think Rameriez underestimated you.


----------



## Deva (Jun 23, 2004)

Vince is out of town today, not entirely sure when he'll be back tonight. I don't think he'll be all too disappointed if you continued without him. Just FYI.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: It's start to be very annoying, all those wounds... but I'll take a chance, Kevin doesn't do anything this turn, save his last HP for now. I cross my finger and I think: "Go X!"



1 base attack, 3 base defense with 15 the best defense you have _plus_ splitting up the party... I'm surprised you are alive at all.  The -5 on your damage save now is a real kick in the shorts.  X better roll well enough to hit or it could be game over for a couple of characters.

Just be happy you aren't in Raisa's situations.  The things you are fighting are pushovers in comparison to the Jackal.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

Like I said...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Hoo boy.  Big Trouble in Big China, yes?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _plus_ splitting up the party...




For _once_ I've tried to make all in my power _not_ to split the party, but there is some annoying shadows who have been doing a great job here, and Raisa is giving a little help here too. So the only thing I have to tell you, Cal   

 Well, games are boring when there is no danger anyway


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh it wasn't you that split up the party.  That was all Raisa.  It was just my job to give you guys the opportunity to split up.  Certainly makes all of your lives difficult, but now you've got the shadows down; it's just a matter of getting Dara and yourselves to safety, and saving Raisa.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes... Calinon has given us a great rollercoaster ride, all on the back of the bull-in-a-china-shop that is Raisa...


----------



## Deva (Jun 24, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Yes... Calinon has given us a great rollercoaster ride, all on the back of the bull-in-a-china-shop that is Raisa...




hehe, you say that like it's a bad thing.  

Oh, and Cal, if you say one word just one, so help me I'll be breaking more than your hand next time.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll reserve my feelings for how bad a thing it is until we get out of here...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

Mmmmm... M... M-M-M-m----arrrgh!


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

> you just went and opened the encyplopaedia. You poor souls. And it doesn't help that Johan is nervous around Ms. Vaille, trying to counter it with seeming as knowledgeable as he can manage.



Heh, that's the point of having the skill isn't it?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course it is 

But I can still feel sorry for the other characters, can't I


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

> With a small sigh Michelle brings the car along side where she is floating and gently raps on the side window. Are you ready to give up yet? Oh and I wouldn't do anything stupid that would break my concentration considering your about 500 feet up in the air.



Heh, just remember, the car wasn't in danger of falling before you got there.  It was just floating there.  So unless you make it fall....

You're up on the third tier of electronic roadways.  Things would be very bad if your flying car broke down and it still couldn't hover in place.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Kevin, put Dara down. Wheel the gate up, and then use your sword to keep the shadows at bay." X12 whispers. "Get Michael. I'll help Raisa."



A few minor things so you can edit... the wheel.  It's in the courtyard on the other side of the sealed portculis.  As for shadows, there are none left; I'll give you that knowledge for free


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> A few minor things so you can edit... the wheel.  It's in the courtyard on the other side of the sealed portculis.  As for shadows, there are none left; I'll give you that knowledge for free





I thought the wheel was in here... and I was referring to the "shadow" that floods us into here.  Is there anyway for us to open it from our side?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

Short answer... YES!  You have all you need to open the gate.  In fact, you have a few ways to open it.  Just not a lot of time to get it done.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, just remember, the car wasn't in danger of falling before you got there.  It was just floating there.  So unless you make it fall....
> 
> You're up on the third tier of electronic roadways.  Things would be very bad if your flying car broke down and it still couldn't hover in place.





Kind of hoping that he wouldn't realise that...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

Heh, don't worry.  Vince took care of the "terror factor."  I don't think dropping 500 feet at this point would be any more scare than the gnashing demon trying to eat him.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

> OOC: Half action to lift the porticullis. If it doesn't work, extra effort (i'll become fatigued) to raise by 2 my spuer-strenght and try again.



Not that this matters in this situation; the gate isn't going to weigh as much as an armored car, but permanent duration powers can't be pushed in that way.  Just for future reference.


----------



## Mule (Jun 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Johan (and Loki)



The humiliation! (and Loki) geez!


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

Bah, it was just that you weren't there when the question was asked.  I was just mentioning that you'd know it too


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Not that this matters in this situation; the gate isn't going to weigh as much as an armored car, but permanent duration powers can't be pushed in that way.  Just for future reference.




Opps, that true... well, in that case I would have double the lifting weight if necesserly, but seems not.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

Every now and then, things are as easy as they should be... it's almost evil when I do that to you.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2004)

Here's my latest work, Randal conjuring up one scary illusion (and looking like he is being held up from his arms, if you trust my Mom).

BTW, you might want to change the Hero Machine-generated pics to something else than bitmaps, Calinon. I'd suggest either gif or jpeg. If you can't/don't know how to do that, I'll handle it.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh, actually, I wanna just get rid of them and replace 'em with your pics!  E-mail me them hehe!  Calinon@monarch.net 

I like the picture.  He looks scary like that.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

Dalamar, that's the best one you've made up to date, in my opinion.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

> _OOC: Unless someone stops me, I'm coup de gracing this jack...al... _



Oh yeah, they'll all be trying to stop you... I was wondering who was going to be first to hack at him.


----------



## Deva (Jun 26, 2004)

I would have, but he posted first.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah... but I bet his head turns back into him when he dies... won't be able to keep the Jackal head as a trophy... 

I'm so gonna end up on the bad guy's side...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

And with what would Kevin could do a coup de grace? With his fist?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

With one of the two swords lying across the courtyard?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, actually, I wanna just get rid of them and replace 'em with your pics!  E-mail me them hehe!  Calinon@monarch.net
> 
> I like the picture.  He looks scary like that.



 I thought I already sent the ones I had finished before... Maybe the e-mail didn't get throught. I'll try to resent.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmm... My e-mail bounced back... Any idea what the reason could be?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

Too large maybe?  It shouldn't bounce, I don't have anyone on my ignore list.  If the images are fairly sizeable, try zipping them down or sending them zipped down and split up in a few emails?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2004)

Shouldn't be the size, the size of the full e-mail with the attachments is less than one meg. It might be the file extension, or something else. I'll see if they come across when zipped.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 27, 2004)

Still didn't come through. So I'll just drop the zip file here.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

Yay, got Raisa and Cosmo   Don't know why it wouldn't go through though... very strange.  Upload the rest when you can... I remember there's Loki and Anna.  Haven't you done Johan yet?


----------



## Elementor (Jun 27, 2004)

Putting Jackal in Jun Po is just wrong.  If that Prophet guy is pure evil I might have to start calling you Prophet.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 27, 2004)

Exactly my thoughts... That was mean!

And everybody is in the .zip file, at least when I dl it (and on the version on my comp).


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 27, 2004)

No... it's not a werewolf disease, the doctor said God knows how long ago, but I knew better.  I told him she was gonna turn into a werewolf... but no... Doctor Johnson didn't listen to me.  Why would he listen to me... I'm just a genetically-engineered damage sink with a super nose... I wouldn't have the first clue about something like that.  I mean... werewolf diseases are only in the movies and RPGs... they don't happen in a world with... super heroes... never.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

I still only get the two, though the zip file is way larger than it should be.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

I made a wee update to the website, including removing most of the prior pictures and replacing them with something far far better


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

Heh, reading back at the Jackal comments fills me with pride.  One of the best aspects of a good villain is his ability to pop up again in the future.  They wooped him, foiled his plans... but he'll be back.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 27, 2004)

First draft of Tara, aka Mantis. Should she be more insectile? I thought it that she has some 'disturbing' features, but isn't really the bestial looking like Vince is.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

I like that actually... tell me if you saw that you wouldn't go "OMG, it's going to eat my baby!"  The only thing you could possibly want to change is her insectoid arms are more like the arms of those army insects in starship troopers... lances instead of grabby.  But that's a perspective thing.  I like how you drew her.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 27, 2004)

Impaling instead of manipulation... Gotcha.

Lets see.. who's next on the list... Sanjay and Vince. One or the other should be coming up in a day or two


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2004)

The real question... will Sanjay have a anime cat-girl attached to him?


----------



## Agamon (Jun 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The real question... will Sanjay have a anime cat-girl attached to him?




Ahem...and let's keep it in the PG rating, shall we?   Just kidding, looking forward to it, Dalamar.  Just make sure that when you put put Sanjay and Cosmo beside each other, the veiwer will obviously find Sanjay much cooler.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok... fully clothed anime cat-girl


----------



## Mimic (Jun 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok... fully clothed anime cat-girl




never thought I would see the words fully clothed and anime in the same sentence...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2004)

Of course you can see "fully clothed" and "anime" in the same sentence, otherwise it would be really hard to get rid of those clothes


----------



## Mimic (Jun 28, 2004)

Good point


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's a pencil sketch of Sanjay. It won't see inking, however, as I'm not happy with the proportions. And yes, that's the first version of the standard issue EPIC uniform.

(It's supposed to look like he's drawing the sword from the ground with a nice light show to accompany it)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

> "I cant be certain since I dont know how fast this thing flies. I also dont know exactly how fast I can fly since I only recently mutated again. But I do know that every other vehicle I have ever been in, is a slow boat to China compared to how I am used to moving."



Flying at PL7 you can move roughtly 450 miles an hour. Running at PL7 you can move roughly 960 miles an hour. Assuming you'd ask, the ship flies faster than you can.

For those of you that are higher PL in movement with super speeds, you'll move faster. At PL10, it's about 1250/2050 for flying/running. At PL12, it's about 1500/2300 for flying/running.

For movement multiplication purposes, x256 is the max multiplyer for individual movement powers (it makes my head hurt less)


----------



## Agamon (Jun 29, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Here's a pencil sketch of Sanjay. It won't see inking, however, as I'm not happy with the proportions. And yes, that's the first version of the standard issue EPIC uniform.
> 
> (It's supposed to look like he's drawing the sword from the ground with a nice light show to accompany it)




Coolness, looking forward to the final version.  The cocked eyebrow is spot on, just don't forget the smirk.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _If you leave right away, you'll pass over the EPIC Van an hour and a quarter into their drive, and arrive at the facility just under two hours behind the others._




Well, two hours and a couple minutes...he's going to milk that back rub for as long as he can


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

> ooc:what is the range of the hand held scanners anyways?



About 500 meters with accuracty, though it probably will pick something up within 1000 meters in perfectly clear areas.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's the finalized version of Sanjay. The pose changed a bit as I tried my best to get the proportions right, and I'm still not completely happy with how he ended up looking.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 30, 2004)

See, me, I'd have drawn him with a big beefy third arm coming off his back, breathing flames and melting the head of Split, but that's just me.  I would also draw him as a stick figure in said pose.  But that's because I have no talent.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool!  Kill Sanjay off so I can make Trogdor!   

I like how the generic uniform looks.  True, the arms are a tad long, but I like the sword and light effect.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 30, 2004)

> _OOC: Is the unit containing the Anaconda virus unique from the rest of the canisters (refridgerated)? Is it easy to tell the difference?_



Yes, it is a unique container.  It's very easy to tell it apart from the others.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Morning tea.  Not interrupt," he says shortly.  "You go bathe.  Come back after."
> 
> Moments later, Michael streaks past, canister clutched in his hands.  "Coming through!" he shouts as he passes you, then vanishes around the side of the house.
> 
> ...




Totally Ranma-esque.  I love it.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

I was going to say, someone's been watching Ranma, and I think I'll blame you, Heath.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

So what does (well, did) Vince look exactly? I don't really feel like reading through the history completely to draw him. The thing I realised when doing my first sketch on him was that I don't remember why he is called "goat boy".


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 3, 2004)

I think it's a reference to his horns and a more classic "Devil" appearance, hence the goat boy nickname; one of the traditional signs of the devil is a the head of a goat.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

But I had understood it that he didn't really have goat horns, more like the size of one's thump.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

Heh, not anymore.

Now, Vince is an extremely tall demon, with deep red skin mottled with black.  His horns are freakin' huge, like Hell Boy's would be if he didn't grind them down.  A really good Vince-Type demon would be the villain from Legend.  If you don't know either, his horns add another foot to his height.

However, Vince also has small bone spurs about his body now, about an inch long.  Five on each shin, growing larger towards the top, and equally sized ons running down his spine.  Smaller spikes protrude from his face starting above his nose, and stretching around his head like a crown where they meet with the larger spine spikes.  

His forearms have fins on them, quite rigid, with five small claws on the outer edge of the fin.  His wings are much tougher, with long bone spikes at the tip and base of each wing, and tiny bone spurs running along its outer edge.

He also has what used to be a lithe tail with a little triangular devil tip on it.  Now his tail is thicker, and has a hollow stinger at it's tip like a speartip.  I'd guess his hands are somewhat clawlike, along with his feet.  His eyes are set normally now.

Yup, scary arse


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 3, 2004)

When I see him again, can I sacrifice a cat to him?

...or maybe I should wait and ask our dread Master what sort of blood appeals most to him...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

That totally didn't answer his question, Cal.  It was, "What did Vince used to look like?"

"Goat Boy" comes from the fact that his eyes uses to be off-set to the sides of his head, which El mistakenly refered to as, "like a goat's", which Cal ran with.

Now someone can correct me on this, but I believe he was red, with tiny horns, small, pretty useless wings, and eyes that were set further apart than normal.  Other than that, he looked human, I think.  Then he grew the tail and the wings got bigger.  Now he looks a lot like a pit fiend.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, that'd be it.  Then he mutated after his wing got torn off, got his tail and better wings.  Then continued his transformation.  Oh, what is next for the tentacled one.  Oops, I've said too much


----------



## Elementor (Jul 3, 2004)

*Sigh*

Yup those would be my old and new descriptions.  I definately look like I am fighting for the wrong team, don't I.  But no tentacles please.  I am interested to see how my pictures turn out.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

Aw, c'mon, not even one beefy tentacle coming out of his back?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 3, 2004)

If you're going tentacles... you might as well go whole-hog... FNORD!


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

And here's Vinny, straight from the drawing board (finished just minutes ago).

No tentacles, but if you really want some, I'm sure Randall'll borrow a few


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks great, but where's his cruddy wings?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

They're so cruddy that they don't show from behind his arm. That's right, there's going to be a _huge_ difference with the wing sizes.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's a treat for you all: first try at Vince and Jackal's fight scene at the pool.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, that is waaaaaay cool!


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2004)

Very waaaaay cool


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2004)

And of course I had to get Johan to a lose-lose situation. 
When he accepts Anna's suit, he's pretty much taken out one of their big guns if the villains appear while he's still trying to hack the comp. But if he says just that, he implies that Anna is useless without her armor, the opposite of what he wants Anna to think.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2004)

I love what you have done with Jackal.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

> Is there just one elevator? Is the who 'get there' time spent on elevator, or how much is considered to be us running down hallways?



It will take 8-10 rounds to get there, longer if you are spending time to wake someone up, getting dressed, or waking up.

I'm not getting more detailed than that.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

I was thinking of that. New York have ruined me and the Prophet have stolen my Continuous power, which mean that Kevin is 16 PP under what he should be... that's not fair!   

Evil master!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I was thinking of that. New York have ruined me and the Prophet have stolen my Continuous power, which mean that Kevin is 16 PP under what he should be... that's not fair!
> 
> Evil master!




It could be worse, you could be Vince...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 7, 2004)

You currently have 10 unspent points actually.  If you want to spend them on combat related skills, specifically bab and bdb, or one point increases on strength, dexterity and constitution, go ahead.  You've been being drilled constantly for the last few weeks to try to make you useful in combat.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Curious, from where comes from my 8 points? The money or the Continuous extra?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 7, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Yup money or Yup Continous extra?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 7, 2004)

Continuous extra.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 7, 2004)

> *OoC:* How fast are the elevators? Would it be faster to drop the elevator and have Michelle brake it at the bottom?



I don't know.  You could try, and see how many of you live through the experience.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2004)

That's not really reassuring...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

Good, because the 8-10 rounds to get there isn't going to change regardless of what you do.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn, 8-10 rounds...we need a contingency plan, I think.  Mole and his buddies will be sipping margaritas in the Caymans by the time the rest of us get there.

Edit: Not that I have no faith in Cos, SJ and Anna...


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't forget about SJ's dad.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, so I have 10 banked now. I will keep 5 for futur use. With the 5 others, I'll buy 1 BAB and one Hero's Luck Feat, as HP, I use them mainly in combat and one power, it is a good way to show he have learn a bit of everything too.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 8, 2004)

I just realized...

Monica is Tony the Tiger, isn't she... Turns into a tiger, electricity, always in a good mood... She's GRRREAT!


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

The BAB is fine.  Hero's luck will have to wait until after the issue.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I just realized...
> 
> Monica is Tony the Tiger, isn't she... Turns into a tiger, electricity, always in a good mood... She's GRRREAT!




Hahahahahaha


----------



## buzzard (Jul 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Don't forget about SJ's dad.




Somehow I suspect my overactive figment of imagination might be the only thing that saves us. I'm doing a helluva job wrestling illusions. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

You did a bang up job wrasslin' the illusion.  It's all resolved now, and you should all be pleasantly surprised that it wasn't a big ploy to let the bad guys get away without a fight after all!  I just didn't want to let on what actually was happening to John, and this actually let me get the group all together at once to fight them.  It probably would have been very bad if SJ had made his save against slow or the illusion on the first attempt.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 9, 2004)

There is no way we are going to win this fight...

... it's almost like it was pre-determined.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

Bah, a couple of bad rolls and I'm plotting against you.  Wait... I AM plotting against you... just not in that way


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

I appologize for the difficulties those in Brazil are having, but it's just some good rolls by the bad guys, and, well, they are quite a team.  It's gut check time!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It's gut check time!




Michelle would check her gut but she can't because she is stunned...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 9, 2004)

I _really_ need to buy some sort of attack power for Johan. He can't really help in a combat without finding a weapon on the ground. Though luckily many of the fights we've been in have had weapons lying around (coincidence?)


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

Heh... you can try dipping into that little bag of tricks again.  Methinks it may have run dry however.

Yes, I'd strongly suggest some attack power.  Stirke, energy blast, stun beam, paralysis... something that can be incorporated into your armor.  Or spend points on a gun.  Or become a gadgeteer.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm actually planning on putting some points into Weapon next time around, plus a few other combat-related things to reflect some of the returning Directive training... also because I'd like to actually dish out some damage as opposed to just taking it...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd strongly suggest some attack power.  Stirke, energy blast, stun beam, paralysis... something that can be incorporated into your armor.  Or spend points on a gun.  Or become a gadgeteer.



 Stirke? Is that a new attack power I haven't heard of? 
Seriously, incorporating something to my armor was what I had in mind too. The bad thing is, that my ranged attack bonus sucks. Right now, I'm considering one of the following: Dazzle (Sight, launching small bombs that explode to bright light), Energy Control (Sonic, thinking of the Shriek guy from Batman Beyond), Gadgets (D'oh), Paralysis (I bet there are paralysing chemicals around that can be launched with approriate injectors), Slick (plain old grease or the like), Strike (Gloves of the armor). Of course, a plain old Weapon works just fine too. 

Argh! The choices!


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2004)

Take Gadget and take all of the above.    Fits the character.  You might want to buy a couple of HPs too, though.  My Sorceress PC in Toki's game has an extra 2 points and burns through them _very_ fast.  Versatility is nice, though.

Neutron will be doing a gut check when Mole's done with him ("Okay, that's all of my intestine...and there's my stomach, ew, what'd I have for lunch...can someone pass me my spleen over there in the corner?")


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

Aggy is 100% right.  Gadgets are the best way to go.  Any power that's a 2PP ability or lower you can use with gadgets.  It just takes a hero point to change powers.  The gadget stays the same until you spend a hero point again, in fact.

And I thought Neutron would be happy!  The Mole didn't even hurt him.  Lord knows _I_ was shocked.  About time you had a little good luck on your guys side.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

Buzzard, if you want to use hero points on any attacks or grapple checks or saves or anything, let me know.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2004)

What if I buy off the Heroic Effort flaw from Gadgets??


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> What if I buy off the Heroic Effort flaw from Gadgets??




I think it is impossible to do so. What make gadget balance is extactly the fact their is heroic effort. What you can do, it is buy many hero's luck, and finish with a gadget power that is equivalent of X use per day. Buying off the flaw would mean you have ALL power of 2pp cost and less at 3pp cost. It is a bit ridiculous...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, there is no way in heck that I would ever allow that in a million years.  It's a built in flaw, not a flaw you take to reduce costs.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2004)

It is a flaw to reduce costs actually (page 98, to be more specific). But yeah, I thought you wouldn't allow it. But if I didn't ask, there wouldn't have been a chance for you to allow it. 

Can I get Hero Point-per-level as an extra of Gadget, similar to how some characters receive one Immunity per level of a power? If not, can I pick Hero's Luck with the Flaw: Limited (only for Gadgets), effective picking up a feat that gave me two 'gadget points'?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

No to both, but you can get hero's luck for 2 points per feat like everyone else.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2004)

But there's too few points to get everything. If I pick up Hero's Luck at full cost, I won't get as many ranks of Gadgets. Well, at least Gadgets in and of itself is cheap.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2004)

Stick with the Gadgets and worry about Hero's Luck later, it's nice, but not necessary.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2004)

Thus far the best way I've thought of doing things, is getting lots of ranks so I can do effective gadgets at only half ranks, effectively halving my need for HPs when it comes to Gadgets.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2004)

More drawings, this time presenting Rebound. Everybody's opinion on if he should look like the bigger version or the smaller, quick sketch is welcome.

Also, attached are some heads. If you think any of them fits for a character, pipe up.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 11, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> More drawings, this time presenting Rebound. Everybody's opinion on if he should look like the bigger version or the smaller, quick sketch is welcome.
> 
> Also, attached are some heads. If you think any of them fits for a character, pipe up.



Rebound is awesome.  The bottom left is perfect for when he's completely expanded.

As for faces, lesse...

Empath, Li, Monica, Dara, X12 a week after shaving his head


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2004)

The first face is what I imagine Michelle would look like.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Empath, Li, Monica, Dara, X12 a week after shaving his head




I will NOT shave my head... unless there's a cookie involved...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 11, 2004)

Though Sanjay is in a tight spot, only his head is being held, so the rest of his body is free.  Though he can't physically escape the grapple he can use his other powers.  Seeing of course will be tough... but you aren't halted from acting even though you are grappled, since you aren't pinned.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 11, 2004)

HAHAHA!  Visual dazzle attack on the Mole!  My sides, they hurt!  Oh baby... 

I jest slightly; mace impacts the olfactory senses too, but still, that was funny


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's more stuff, this time Carl (the pic of him hitting something/somebody didn't scan too well).


----------



## Calinon (Jul 12, 2004)

Heh, Carl and his bat.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> HAHAHA!  Visual dazzle attack on the Mole!  My sides, they hurt!  Oh baby...
> 
> I jest slightly; mace impacts the olfactory senses too, but still, that was funny




Heh, well, damn.  Good thing I went with the mace instead of the burning phospherous...   Does this guy look just like a giant mole, all hairy with the teeny black eyes and pointed snout?  I thought he was just a big dude with giant claws...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 12, 2004)

He's a giant mole.  Teeny squinty eyes, pointy snout, cute widdle ears.  Big sharp teeth and rending claws...


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2004)

Got a question, did everyone hear him say he is nearly blind?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nope.  The mole said "I am blind, you idiot."  And most of you would likely be too far away to have heard it over the rest of the battle noise.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2004)

And this time presenting Michelle (No, I don't know why she is holding that child, or why they're being shot at)

And for everybody who feels like helping me out in peacing together the story for Issue #01, please go through the thread one page at a time, and list what you think should be included/excluded from that page (you may list multiple entries for both), preferrably with post numbers.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2004)

Addendum: If you do go through the thread, don't list everything. Just list things you feel should _especially_ be included/excluded.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 12, 2004)

Great pic of Michelle!

As for the story, I think the most important aspects are the introduction of Grandmother and Pooky, and the intro's of all the main characters, especially since it sets up Cosmo and Jackal as jerks.  The little skirmish at the train station in the airport isn't all that important in the long run, but does set up the two as antagonists.

The battle in the train itself is paramount, especially Split and his mercenaries and robots.  That is perhaps the most hated Villain I've created; definitely the one everyone seems to want to get most of all.

I'm not so sure if the hospital or Doc Johnson is very important, though he's a somewhat recurring character, he has a limited role at best.  Sanchez chewing out a lippy Raisa is something nice to include I think, and the greeting at the School would be a good ending of course.

The first issue should be fairly easy... um... ok, easy isn't the right word, but storyline-wise, it is probably the easiest to go through.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome pic of Michelle!

Hey, can Sanjay see the hole form where he's being smothered to death?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2004)

You'd have an idea where it is, but you have this giant mole paw clamped over your face.  Good thing you took endurance huh?


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, lucky me.  Hey, M, watch where you're pointing that thing!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2004)

very cool pic.

I'm sure Sanjay wouldn't mind Michelle pointing things at him...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 14, 2004)

> Neutron turns towards the trucks, concentrating on the overturned one. "Coz, can you get that last force field down?," he yells out, disintegrating the back of the truck and focusing on doing the same to the container and its contents within.



The overturned truck, set on its side by Michelle, has no virus in the back. Only the other two do.  So I'm guessing you want to get the cannister in the damaged truck without a force field


----------



## Calinon (Jul 14, 2004)

> OOC: I've mimicked the same thing as last time, which is:
> 
> Power: Super-Sense
> Feats: Scent, Blind-Sight, Iron Will and Rapid Healing
> Skills: Listen



You have Jackal's Amazing Save, Damage power as well.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2004)

> I'm not going to allow feats to be taken as extra effort. Power stunts, yes, but not general feats




Sorry, didn't know that you were playing it that way, not that it matters since she's powerless now...  

/em shakes fist


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You have Jackal's Amazing Save, Damage power as well.




Yeah, I know, it was just a note of what on X I was mimicking, as I had stated nothing, I had just tell in character I wanted to mimic.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't know that you were playing it that way, not that it matters since she's powerless now...
> 
> /em shakes fist



Har har! You have enjoyed being PL10 for too long! 

Oh, and you're still super intelligent, lucky you!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2004)

He could sell it just like crack

Anithos: First hits free baby, then you got to pay...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The overturned truck, set on its side by Michelle, has no virus in the back. Only the other two do.  So I'm guessing you want to get the cannister in the damaged truck without a force field




Right, pardon the confusion.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's a treat for not getting the rest of the PCs just yet. It's not related to the game (not yet, at least ) as it's something that I drew for a friend.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2004)

And here we have Straightjacked, bullying some poor gangster.

Oh, can Johan take advantage of Anna's gadgets? Either activating Regeneration on her, or getting Super-skill (Medicine) for himself.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

Nay, sorry.  Her gadgets are designed by her to her own specifications so wouldn't be useable by others.  You can, however, keep trying medicine checks to stabilize her, a half action per attempt.  DC15 isn't unmakeable at all.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh, well. With Johan's +2 modifier, that shouldn't take too many rounds for him to succeed in that.

And because today was stormy, I couldn't do much else and drew three more characters. So here are Dara, Kevin and Monica (her having lots of hair so I have _something_ to cover her up with at certain scenes).


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice pictures. I like Kevin. Pretyy near what I was imagining him, maybe lacking a bit of snobbish look.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll try to update the pictures section this weekend, and do I have a lot to add 

On that note, make sure to update your link to the website if you don't just use my sig to get there.  I was foced to change the site addy due to an ISP change.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll try to update the pictures section this weekend, and do I have a lot to add 

On that note, make sure to update your link to the website if you don't just use my sig to get there.  I was forced to change the site addy due to an ISP change.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, I was trying for a snobbish look for Kevin, but it ended up like a good-boy look. And I'm not completely satisfied with Monica's expression either. And my Mom said that Dara looks like a modern Cinderella


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome work   Of course you realize you now have to go back and do Sanjay again in profile like most of these guys


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2004)

Just to make sure I know where the bad guys are:

Mole is by the now filled in hole, Anithos is not in one of the trucks (he is standing there getting his  powers back), Flick is in the armored truck without the forcefield and Aerin is in the truck with the forcefield. Is Split there? (I think I remember you commenting about him.) If so where is he?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 16, 2004)

If Split was here, you'd all be dead by now.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah right, Cal.  Before I see the need to redesign him, he's going to stay that way. Besides, I'd rather try and come up with a pose that looks cool for those that don't have one yet.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2004)

How'd the wraith-guy change back and forth between incorporeal and corporeal since a given power's on/off switch can be flicked only in a round. Or was that just a special effect of him having Ghost Attack with his weapon?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 16, 2004)

Hail plot device to introduce the actual villains.  Now if I'd done that to one of you, he wouldn't have been able to do that, nor act out of initiative order.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2004)

Hardy har har, Cal.  I guess that's what I get for posting when I'm so tired, I can't see straight.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank goodness The Griller wasn't around, or we'd all be dining on Grilled Neutron Sandwhiches


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2004)

Random head doodles, if any of them strikes as a character to you, chime in.

Unless something beyond my decision happens, tomorrow I'll start to make a cohesive script for issue #1. After that is done, I'll start dividing that to panels and pages (and my upcoming trip to England will prolly come during this), then start the actual drawing. So a month or two, and I should have a half-finished issue #1.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 18, 2004)

Is there some sort of alarm for containment breaches?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 18, 2004)

Probably not for the truck storage containers, or something big and scary would have gone off. That is why you each have those cute little autoinjectors on that they gave you.



> Vince eats the pills



You are eating _all_ the pills?  Ooooo kay....


----------



## Elementor (Jul 18, 2004)

I only had 2 of the pills with me.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 18, 2004)

You make it too easy.

Oh, and you nodded to point someone out... to a blind guy. You also will have an initiative with the Mole after Loki has posted his action.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 18, 2004)

Heh, finally figured out delaying.  Essentially you can lower your initiative voluntarily by no more than 10+init modifier.  Not that that is all too important right now.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh well... it was a good entry plan... but I'm surprised only one of them saw through the ruse.  Now we'll have to kill all of them...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

I was surprised too, but you got lucky with the dice.


----------



## Deva (Jul 19, 2004)

> _OOC:  Here's probably what Raisa actually would like to do, but not having the book, I thought I'd help you out just a tad._




If I had remembered about the extra effort thing, that is exactly what I would have done.... yea.... that's it.   

Thanks, was much better than what I was gonna do.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Kevin gets Amazing Save (Damage) +8.




That was post #613.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Also, Kevin has Jackal's regeneration, X12's super senses and some feats and skills.




Wrong, I choosed to mimic Amazing save:damage, not regeneration from Jackal. I would have switch if only I had Raisa protection, which is not the case. And that power have one great advantage, it give me some boost on backlash, as it is a damage save (modified with Wisdom).

so I have:

From X12:
Power: Super-Sense
Feats: Scent, Blind-Sight, Iron Will and Rapid Healing
Skills: Listen

From Jackal:
Power: Amazing Save(Damage)


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, I know, that's why your damage saves were so high and you aren't stunned and powerless.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mai Pei, China
> October 25, 2120
> *_Initiatives: Jackal 25 (4HP), Li 22, X12 21 (1HP, 2L), Kevin 18 (3HP), Flying man 17 (2VP, 1S), Raisa 15 (3HP), *Dara 14 (3HP, 1L),* Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11, Goons(7) 1_
> _OOC:  I'll assume you wanted to spend a hero point to unstun._
> ...




HP is fine, but I want to make sure that Dara doesn't still have wounds after I picked them up -- it still has 1L listed for her.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh she'll have that again shortly no doubt.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

A day late, but the picture section of the website is updated!


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

> X12 crouches to Dara, avoiding her skin, placing himself between her and the flying mutant.



Dara is over 50 feet away, down a 10 foot cliff, and down an embankment.  You won't be crouching next to her unless you're taking your entire turn to get to her.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2004)

And Johan is down to making decision again. He can start yelling recommendations for Neutron to turn the floor under Mason to Plastic and/or he can tell somebody to stop/go after the truck. But if he does so, he puts Anna, whomever he tells to do such things, and himself in great danger of gettin pummeled. Oh well, at least Ghost can't be incorporeal while he's driving that truck, maybe somebody could pummel him.

*goes back to thinking of a way to get things done without getting everybody killed*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara is over 50 feet away, down a 10 foot cliff, and down an embankment.  You won't be crouching next to her unless you're taking your entire turn to get to her.





Sorry, didn't see the line "goes sailing off a low cliff," and figured she was still right next to me.

I'll maintain total defense and draw the sai this round instead.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think Mason has to be touching 'earth', per se, just on the ground, regardless of what the floor is made of.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

> Powers: Flight half move, Forcefield free action



Just remember you are dreadfully slow flying right now.  Half of your normal walking movement.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2004)

Could be. Maybe we could get the Mole to lift him off the floor...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

SJ can do it as a grapple action instead of inflicting damage if he manages to hold him for a full round.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just remember you are dreadfully slow flying right now.  Half of your normal walking movement.




It's more of a get the heck away from mole then anything.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2004)

> Kevins shake up from the blow. "Damn you!" he say will he run behind Jackal and touch him (OOC: Mimic Regeneration and Feats).



Spending another HP to unstun immediately, or waiting until next turn?



> _Extra Effort: add Range to Healing. Half Action: Total Defense. Half Action: Healing on the downed flying woman._



Spending a HP to counter fatigue?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll spend the HP to counter the fatigue.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll spend the HP to counter the fatigue.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2004)

Can one of Johan's duplicates start up the EPIC van and ram it at Mason?


----------



## Agamon (Jul 22, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Can one of Johan's duplicates start up the EPIC van and ram it at Mason?




All that'll do is wreck our van, man.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2004)

Hehehe.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 22, 2004)

So what we need to do, is get Ghost in the force fielded car to ram Mason... *starts plotting*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 22, 2004)

Works all too well?  I hope that lady is appreciative, or someone might have to give her ANOTHER sucking chest wound.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

Did I ever had the chance to mimic Xi before? And what power do I know he can do (not sure I remember them...) If I have a doubt I could have a serious backlash from him, I'll mimic Jackal as stated. If I have no clue or I know I can mimic him, I'll mimic powers, skill and feats.

And I may be out of town this week-end, so you can put me on auto-mode for the next few days if you see me slow. Just put Kevin as cautious, trying to get some easy power if the chance occur, if not, let him attack with his sword.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

For simplicity, lets just say this is your first attempt.  It probably won't hurt too badly, though you might wanna mimic Michael and his AS-Damage first to be safe


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

In that case, I'll go with Michael Regeneration first. Can I mimic Michael all-powers, or there is a power way out too dangerous to mimic for me?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

Michael has warned you off his hybrid form as being well outside your ability to mimic.  You know he has regen, asd and super senses that you can mimic individually though.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, Loki is up too   Nearly forgot that.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 23, 2004)

Please NPC Raisa for the next little while.  She is very sick and will not be online for a few days.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC: I wish I knew what you wanted with the phone, because the card Thunder gave you for Loco doesn't have a number on it. It has a button you push to beep him for help, and a homing device so he can find out where you are.




My bad, I thought there was a number on it, if I had known that it was a button I would have been pushing that thing as soon as Mason showed up.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm glad I started working on a back-up character...  :\


----------



## Calinon (Jul 27, 2004)

Mordane, you don't need another character.  You just gotta get used to X12 wearing a sundress and doing his hair in pigtails.

And the rest of you sure buggered up my nice, carefully thought out encounter... the guys that are getting away and the guy that's stuck fighting you are all reversed.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 27, 2004)

We completed our mission against Mole & co. by destroying the anaconda thanks to Neutron.  We know we can take them when it comes down to it especially with Anithos in his highly diminished state.

Having Mason on the ropes is probably a once in a lifetime oppertunity.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 27, 2004)

Not vaporized, check.

Sundress... check.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> We completed our mission against Mole & co. by destroying the anaconda thanks to Neutron.  We know we can take them when it comes down to it especially with Anithos in his highly diminished state.
> 
> Having Mason on the ropes is probably a once in a lifetime oppertunity.




Yeah, with the Anaconda gone (well, sort of...is this stuff communicable?) Sanjay's just hoping everyone goes away now so he can collapse...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

> Kevin go give an hand to Li to tie the man up, and take this opportunity to mimic the man powers. Once that down, he stay out of the conversation and just listen.



Well, she's using that slime she exudes, so if you can figure out how to help with that, you can help tie her up... 



> Sucking in wind as his bones snap, X12 sits down hard, wincing for a moment while his body heals. He waits for Li to subdue the man, then pulls himself up and makes his way over to heal him.



Which reminds me to check if you make your disabled recovery check, and her as well.  I'll do that when I get home from work in the morning.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, with the Anaconda gone (well, sort of...is this stuff communicable?) Sanjay's just hoping everyone goes away now so he can collapse...



Nope, not communicable.  Once it's inside a body, it metabolizes, bonds to the blood of the victim, and can't be passed on further.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Well, she's using that slime she exudes, so if you can figure out how to help with that, you can help tie her up...




Oops! Forgot that power. Well, I think I won't help in that case... nor I'll mimic.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

Mason would like to say that he really dislikes Vince's hero point benchmark which made it impossible to stun Vince and kill Cosmo... *grumble grumble*

Oh, and Velmont, Li did say you _could_ mimic her if you needed to, but you probably should warn her if you did.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll use the HP for the disabled condition.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 29, 2004)

I think Mason has to take back that last big action.  He used a VP to go first this round.  I dont think he gets to go on his normal initiative as well.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry just noticed that you Siezed the moment again.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2004)

He didn't.  He used a villain point to go first.  You all went.  Then he used a VP to go first _again_.

It ended up being Mason out of order, then all of you, then the guards shooting everyone, then he spent a VP at the start of the _next_ round to seize the moment.  Everything is as it should be.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2004)

You guys in China, if you want things asked, ask.  Otherwise, we're going nowhere fast.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

For mimic, I'll wait for now, anyway, we are questionning, I'll see after what we have learn.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2004)

Seems like we might actually win this fight. Damn, are we going to become famour for catching Mason, or what?

And to more earthly matters: how do Gadgets and Duplication work together? Duplicates can create the same gadgets as I do without spending HP too?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2004)

When created, duplicates will have the same gadget the original does.  If they want to change it, they need to spend one of your hero points, just like you do.  If you change your gadget, it costs you a hero point and your duplicates gadgets do not change.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 30, 2004)

> "No! Dad, don't! He's too dangerous!""Yells John as he moves in to help grapple Mason.





> Straightjacket, who is the man?



Take *THAT* super-intelligence!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2004)

I figure that with all the fighting, the weapons fire as well as straightjacket being disabled, Michelle probably didn't hear exactly what he said.

Either that or she was having a blonde moment...

Which brings up a question, do the characters know that straightjackets dad is (supposedly) dead?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd have to say they'd have figured he was dead and John was a tad loony by now...


----------



## buzzard (Jul 30, 2004)

John loony? Whaddya mean? It's everyone else, really. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 31, 2004)

I am in the process of moving, and I will have to dismantle my computer and hook it back up on Saturday.  This might take more than one day, but I hope it won't -- I've already arranged for cable modem at the new apartment, so it will hopefully be as easy as PnP.

If my hiatus is longer than expected, Cal, auto-pilot me.  See you all again soon!


----------



## Calinon (Jul 31, 2004)

Heh... as China becomes the Velmont show!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh... as China becomes the Velmont show!




Great, I am the center of the action  ... wait a second, that's mean I will be the center of all trouble too


----------



## buzzard (Aug 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Great, I am the center of the action  ... wait a second, that's mean I will be the center of all trouble too




It's not like we've ever seen you be the center of trouble. Nope. Never. No siree. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

ZING!  Hehe


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

Just an FYI that my EPIC website is down and will be changing locations. I'll update you with the new location as soon as I manage to recreate it. Durn webspace restrictions 

The new website location will be http://members.shaw.ca/EPICMnM/  if all goes as planned.  It may be a few days before it's up and running though.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

Hah, didn't take that long afterall... 

http://members.shaw.ca/EPICMnM/EPIChome.htm


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 2, 2004)

I noticed I don't have any permanent Hero Point Benchmarks -- I can only think of two I need.  I'll automatically use an HP on any check to recover from disabled should I fail it initially, and on any failing Will Save that rolls 10 or lower.  Otherwise, I think I should be okay.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

The 10 or lower I can do.  The "when I fail" I can't.  I need a number


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hmm... okay... 

If I roll a 7 or less to recover from disable, I'll automatically use an HP.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2004)

I just realised that Michelle made it through a major battle and didn't end up almost killed...

Yay!!


----------



## buzzard (Aug 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I just realised that Michelle made it through a major battle and didn't end up almost killed...
> 
> Yay!!




I see how it is... you make me a deputy commander so I end up almost killed after the battle. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, and check out my karma...I was the one that poked fun at Michelle always going to the hospital...


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2004)

It looks like others must get hurt in order for Michelle to survive...

I'm ok with that.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

> _OOC: Loki sure wishes he was smarter, heh_



You can be because you have P12.  And you're going to use it or it's gone forever.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

Why does Sanjay's doctor sound more like a mad scientist and less like a doctor?  A tad bothersome...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

You can't use it as a beam without spending a hero point to temporarily overcome the flaw of touch, something I didn't mention when you mimiced his power.  This is what you currently have (I've been very tired, can you tell):

Regeneration +8
Disintegration +8 (extra: continuous, disruption; flaw: touch)
Aquatic +7 [Energy blast (flaw: require sufficient water source), Water Breathing, Swimming, Super-senses] (stunt: immunity (pressure))
Natural Weapons +7 (extra: retractable, extra: deflection)
Snare +7 (flaw: touch)

You can edit your post on the IC thread accordingly.  I'll assume you just want to attack something within range otherwise tonight.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, I suppose it was range because you use disentegration to name the power. Disentegration with flaw touch is mainly corrosion...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

True dat, but corrosion isn't used on people, plus disintegration is a much scarier sounding power for a programmed assassin (retired).


----------



## Mule (Aug 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And we'll wait on Loki to see if he finally, after three issues, uses his one piece of free equipment, or if it vanishes forever...



I was under the impression that the P12 chips enhance the speed of thought processes, not intelligence.  Loki has been using them to help him with the amount of schoolwork he has been given, I didn't think they made him any smarter.  That's why he's asking Johan's opinion of the data pad.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

It's right on your character on the webpage!!

*Other notes:*  Has P12 chips (1 remaining):  +6 super-intelligence (extra: super-dexterity), improved initiative


----------



## Elementor (Aug 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Why does Sanjay's doctor sound more like a mad scientist and less like a doctor?  A tad bothersome...




Now you know how I felt with that doctor in Arizona.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

I should also add they are short term and degrade over about a 6 hour period when used.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

The doctor in arizona had a doctorate...  she _was_ a mad scientist.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> ... plus disintegration is a much scarier sounding power for a programmed assassin (retired).




True! I don't find very scary the guy who tell me: You'll be corroded...


----------



## Deva (Aug 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> This time, Raisa is unable to stop herself from acting. She turns on X12 with a murderous look in her eyes, then charges at him, slamming her entire body into him with mind numbing force!





For some reason, I told you so just doesn't cover it....


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

If I spend the HP to regain consciousness, and I manage to make the roll, will I be able to act this round?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

Heh, the book gives to different descriptions of Dazed.  One, the person is dazed, getting a -2 on all actions.  In the second, he is unable to act for a round.  I'll go with the first, until Steve Kenson answers my question.  Of course you're prone, so getting up is half your action anyway.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

Can't I simply attack from prone?  I have to read over the situation again, but I have an idea of what I want to do should I come conscious.  I vaguely remember a penalty associated with attacking from prone, but I don't have my stuff here at work with me.


I'll spend the HP.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

You get -4 to attack, and melee opponents get +4 to attack you, while ranged opponents get -4 to attack you.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

And of course if you don't post your actions on the IC post, nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

God I feel like a yo-yo... I'm up, I'm down... I'm up... oh, no, I'm down again...

Watch, I'll make the recovery check just in time to absorb more wounds from everyone else, and Li's disabled condition... and I'll be down again...


Man, I love this job...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, the book gives to different descriptions of Dazed.  One, the person is dazed, getting a -2 on all actions.  In the second, he is unable to act for a round.  I'll go with the first, until Steve Kenson answers my question.  Of course you're prone, so getting up is half your action anyway.




I'd put money on it being the second one.  You know, I'm considering getting the 2nd printing of this book when I head up to Calgary next month.  There's enough changes and fixes in it to make it MnM 3.5.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 6, 2004)

Well... at least Xi and I share _some_ ideas; I would have done the same thing once I came conscious.  Just saves me from having to do it myself...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 6, 2004)

The question...


			
				Me said:
			
		

> There are two different descriptions in the core book regarding being dazed. One (page 129) states that if you awaken from unconsciousness, you are dazed for a round, suffering -2 on all rolls. The second, from the condition summary (page 139) states that if you are dazed, you can take no actions but can defend yourself normally.
> 
> Which is the correct description of being dazed?



The answer...


			
				Steve Kenson said:
			
		

> The second description is correct.



And that as they say, is that


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2004)

Woohoo, now where's my money?


----------



## Mule (Aug 7, 2004)

I am out of town until Sunday night.  See you all then.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

> Seeing Michelle having difficulties, Vince will slow up to help guide her. If she wants to head back he will help her that way or if she wants to continue, he will help guide her after Loco trying to keep up with Monica.



The fastest Michelle will be able to move without light will be a full round move (not sprint) action, or a maximum of 80 feet a round.  With suitable light, car headlight or better, she can move about half her sprint speed.


----------



## Deva (Aug 8, 2004)

Can i get a little descrpition of the pit from Raisa's perspective? How deep is the oil she's standing in, the surface of the sides of the pit, that sorta thing?


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 8, 2004)

I think your perspective on the well probably boils down to the following...


AAAHHHH!!!! I'M ON FIRE!!!! 


EDIT: ... Hey... there's a pun in there with _boils_ as well... I crack me up...


----------



## Deva (Aug 8, 2004)

hehehe Smartass


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

It's a fifteen foot deep pit with smooth sides that is ten feet in diameter.  The top of the oil ends about 4-5 feet down from the lip of the pit so you aren't standing in it, you are bobbing in it.  Yes, you are on fire.  Yes it hurts.  If it was anyone else, they'd be dead.  In about one round, you'll be buck naked and resemble a char pei.  Luckily, it'll probably only burn a few rounds, since it's an uncontrolled insta-burn, and you aren't exactly acting as a wick.

And that was my favorite condition summary ever.  ON FIRE!!!


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

> For a moment, Kevin saw Nova instead of Raisa at the bottom of the pit. After a small moment of hesitation, Kevin remove his Jacket and jump into the pit, using Li's power to create some kind of rope while he climb down, and stop before touching himself to the flames. He tie his legs to the rope and start to extenguish the flames with his jackets.



Ok, got some confusion on the pit here... read the above post, and consider that flames are shooting up from it to the roof!  There is no "avoiding the flame" if you want to go anywhere in or above the pit.  It is a blazing inferno that will ignite everything it touches.... behold fire!  UG!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You can't use it as a beam without spending a hero point to temporarily overcome the flaw of touch, something I didn't mention when you mimiced his power.  This is what you currently have (I've been very tired, can you tell):
> 
> Regeneration +8
> Disintegration +8 (extra: continuous, disruption; flaw: touch)
> ...




What I have deflection? Damn usefull to know... happy I saw it in time  Alone against Mia...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate to have a so low damage save... only need to be stun and I become useless, and I am alone  I use my last HP on damage save only, and if the roll is under 15.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

You actually have all that I listed, but not regeneration.  You currently have Amazing Save: Damage +8, not regeneration.  You got stunned, and said you wanted Jackal's ASD instead.  So, really, your damage save isn't that terrible atm.


----------



## Deva (Aug 10, 2004)

Elementor's out of town again, so if you wanted to continue with the Brazil people so they don't feel left out I don't think he'd be too upset if you NPC him until he gets back tomorrow night.

Just FYI.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

Nope, I can't.  He's the only PC in the battle and he has an exceedingly good chance of getting killed.  At worst, it will carry over to the next issue.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You actually have all that I listed, but not regeneration.  You currently have Amazing Save: Damage +8, not regeneration.  You got stunned, and said you wanted Jackal's ASD instead.  So, really, your damage save isn't that terrible atm.




Better, I really favor ASD, even more now that I lose my continuous, but it seems that anyway, I've lost everything, as I am stun again   

And just a note, Deflection is a _reaction_ action (free action in response to an action), so I could move. If I spend a full action, I can deflect all attack, which I didn't do, so I would have deflected one attack.

So maybe you could take a look at it, because it may make a big change to that combat, as she wouldn't do a full attack, and I wouldn't be stun, and I wouldn't have lost my powers yet...

And if I am wrong, well, Deflection really suck, forcing you to spend an half action to defelect one attack.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

Deflection was changed to a half action in the eratta. For two extras you can bump it back to a reaction, but Li doesn't have that. So yes, deflection does suck, but it also isn't limited to the stacking power rules, meaning a person could have deflection and force field/protection/amazing save in affect together.

And I forgot you had gotten stunned.  Oops.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Deflection was changed to a half action in the eratta.




Conclusion: It sucks. Well, not that much, can still be interested, but not as much as before. Anyway, I would have standed back instead of deflecting, but in the end, I would have ended stun anyway with only 1 lethal, but no HP.... so I wonder what I favor, I think I prefer my situation now, at least, with my HP, I have some hope to survive longer.

Come on guys, kick that shadow guy and ask him where I am...


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _OOC: Welcome, to the world of the psycho woman.... (cue disturbing music)_




Sorry man but....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

(Yea, I know this is going to come back at me but its still funny)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for the support   

Well, seeing the good side of the thing, at least one person do not hate Kevin


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, seeing the good side of the thing, at least one person do not hate Kevin




the old saying "With friends like that, who need enemies..." comes to mind.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> the old saying "With friends like that, who need enemies..." comes to mind.




The saying I had in mind is: "You love the ones you hate"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The saying I had in mind is: "You love the ones you hate"




How about "you always hurt the ones you love." Which would fit Mia's personality nicely.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "you always hurt the ones you love."




Can't be better!


----------



## Calinon (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, that's the end of that extremely long and rather dangerous issue!  It could make for a rather traumatic next issue, which will take a few days to set up most likely.

Everyone gets a whopping 5 points to spend for their efforts, subject to approval of course.  A few special notes:

Buzzard:  Straightjacket can, nay _should_, spend two points to gain the sidekick feat, that being his father.
Velmont:  Um... I have no idea yet if Kevin is dead or alive.  A lot of that depends of what happens next issue, but you might want to consider a back-up character.  If you do look at a new character, let me know your plans.  He/she/it would start at PL8.
Elementor:  If you are still looking at getting paralysis, bank points for future mutation.
Mordane76:  I think taking ranged as an extra will overpower healing a bit.  I don't mind the extra effort to gain it for a round here and there though.
Deva:  Hi.  Aren't you barbequing hamburgers this Sunday? I heard a rumor... 
Dalamar:  Are you enhancing your armor with an attack power finally?!
Mule:  It's a good time to build up that light power.  I know you'll ask what I think you should do. 
Agamon:  Man, Neutron has it rough!
Mimic:  Maybe chasing Ghost wasn't a good idea.  
Anyway, let me know what you want to spend points on.  I have an EPIC specific email set up now too, if you ever want to shoot me an email and don't know my regular address.  You can reach me at EPICMnM@shaw.ca whenever you want.

It's going to take me a few days at least to get ready for the next issue, and I'll put a link up as soon as I am ready.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 12, 2004)

Alright, then I'll do the following:

I'll spend two of those points to complete the Resurrection Extra on my Healing (so it's now at +6 instead of +4).

1 pt -- Dex 13
2 pt -- Feat: Rapid Strike.

First one is the final set-in of the Resurrection ability, last two are latent training returning.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> [*]Velmont:  Um... I have no idea yet if Kevin is dead or alive.  A lot of that depends of what happens next issue, but you might want to consider a back-up character.  If you do look at a new character, let me know your plans.  He/she/it would start at PL8.




Well, I must confess that it will be the first character I will see dead on a game I've played on EN World. That make things more serious, a master who is willing to kill his players (well, from you, I never doubt    ) I have a concept in the back of my mind since the crystal palace, so I'll come back to you with it, but for that, Kevin must die


----------



## Deva (Aug 12, 2004)

Point allocation:
_Iron Will (2 Points)
Instant Stand (2 Points)_
The fifth point I will save for later use.

As for the BBQ.... I don't know who you've been speaking to, but your sources are misinformed. _(But if you talk to Elementor, I'm sure we could work something out.)_


----------



## Elementor (Aug 12, 2004)

Dont ask me.  I'm bitter remember?    

Not sure what I'll spend my points on yet.  I need more info on this paralysis before I decide to take it or not.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2004)

Point allocation (including 3 banked):

7 points to raise base Transformation power to +8 (which includes the Continuous, Destruction, Shapeable and Creation extras)
1 point to raise Protection extra from 7 to 8

And just as an aside, I notified both Mimic and Elementor tonight that, if Monica dies, Michelle and Vince both not only make the 'list', they move up past Cosmo and the bad guys to the top of it...  

...of course, that's assuming Sanjay lives.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 12, 2004)

> Not sure what I'll spend my points on yet. I need more info on this paralysis before I decide to take it or not.



The way I see it, since you inject it, it would be triggered off a tail attack.  You'd have to do damage first, then you would automatically inject the poison and the target would have to make a WILL save.  You can't really sustain the power, so the target would get a new save each round to break free (+1 per round after the first).

So basically:  

Paralysis (range: touch, special: triggered, non-sustainable) for a cost of 1PP per rank.

It's not an extra of anything, just a new power.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 12, 2004)

OK five points go as follows:
Sidekick feat (do I need a 13 Chr or not? If I do, spend a point on that and no banking)
toughness feat (anything for resistance to buttkicking I can get is a good thing). 
Bank the 1. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Aug 13, 2004)

Point allocation:

2 to dex
1 to amazing save relex
Bank the remaing 2


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, the boards are back, but I'll be a little while updating characters and preparing for the next issue yet.  We should be up and running by this upcoming weekend at the latest.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2004)

Bah, I hate shaw.  A slightly changed website address.  Don't ask me why...  Just go click on the link on my signature somewhere on this page.  Updates will eventually be coming now that I've finished fighting with the webpage.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2004)

I have the updates for PC's done for everyone but Dalamar, Elementor and Mule who haven't indicated they are spending any. Now for the PC's...

Make sure you all take a minute to look over the new eratta on the M&M HQ site for your powers. SJ for instance now has faster movement when grown, and a longer reach. For X12, ressurrecton and regrowth now have a base DC of 20 instead of 30. 

I've updated the house rules on the website as well... hey, the whole thing got a minor makeover while I was at it.

Curses, my EPIC e-mail is changed too... freakin' shaw.  It's now EPICMandM@shaw.ca.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Curses, my EPIC e-mail is changed too... freakin' shaw. It's now EPICMandM@shaw.ca.




Calinon, did you receive my e-mail about a possible character for Kevin, if he die?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2004)

Actually, I was just going over it.  We don't know if Kevin will die or not, that's all up to what happens next.  I'm actually just sending an e-mail back.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 16, 2004)

That change to the permanent flaw is a kick in the pants...  I'm glad they lowered the DCs on other things, but that kinda sucks.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2004)

Can Gadgets provide feats? Some feats like Radio Hearing, Radio Broadcast and Darkvision are things I can easily see somebody pulling together.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, it did suck Mordane, but I left you with your extras/flaws for increased power, so it's very hard for you not to succeed at them now. I also don't think you've had to absorb more than 5 points of damage from anyone, so it shouldn't affect you much overall. I already adjusted your character to account for it and I doubt you'll even notice a real difference   The "can't improve permanent powers through extra effort' I think means that you can't use extra effort to gain +2 levels.

And yes, Dalamar, they can. You could easily put together something that simulates those sorts of things, probably all at once. Not very many feats could be done with gadgets, but a number could. Lets see...

... accurate attack (specific), water breathing, blind sight, darkvision, detect, extra limb, far shot (specific), immunity (specific), mental link (painful I'd think), penetrating vision, precise shot, psychic awareness, radio broadcasting, radio healing, scent, see invisible, stunning attack (maybe), true sight, ultra hearing, extend reach.

Most of the time, you'd be stuck to one affect, just like with powers.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree -- overall I don't think it will matter too much.  I can still use the Extra Effort for the additional extras (been looking at how Area might work as a cool 'burst of healing' as well) and the Regrowth and Resurrection DCs mean that I can pretty much succeed if necessary because of Hero Points, and I can even try it without using the Extras if I think I have a shot.  Resurrection... not so much, because if I fail, they're dead... but Regrowth can be tried once per day, so if I don't get it on Day 1, I can keep trying it, and it also makes my personal Regrowth extra worth something, because it might actually have a chance of succeeding whereas before it was presently useless.

I think the worst I've ever pulled in from any one person was Kevin in Crystal Palace... about 5-6 Lethal... which is about how many he has right now... Way to go there, Kevin!


----------



## Calinon (Aug 17, 2004)

Issue 6 has begun!


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2004)

So a feat counts as all of my ranks in Gadgets? Since I can split my Gadget ranks between powers, how many ranks does a feat count as?

And I'll be blowing my five points to get Gadgets 5


----------



## Calinon (Aug 17, 2004)

Feats will count as two ranks.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 18, 2004)

> _OOC: Okay. When I come up again, assume total defense until my senses clear. I'm out of town until tomorrow visiting relatives -- see you all tomorrow._



Isn't it fun being the healer when everyone _knows_ you're the healer?  I think you need a bright yellow uniform with big red target circles and a skullcap with a red cross logo on it.  I mean, hey, it can't make it worse 

Seriously though, I took a page from your book and had Mia fight defensively.  Kind of weird that all three PC's are either dead or dying, or have lost their senses.  Luckily, that won't last too many rounds methinks.  You both have decent willpower saves.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm just gonna have to change the way I look... I'll maybe have to develop a power to change myself into an unassuming, non-threatening cute little monkey... this getting stabbed in the chest stuff on a regular basis sucks...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nope, not communicable.  Once it's inside a body, it metabolizes, bonds to the blood of the victim, and can't be passed on further.




Okay, now a) you were lying here, b) this wasn't a fact you were stating, just what Sanjay knew, and what he knew was wrong (in which case an 'as far as you know' would have been nice), c) this used to be true but is now false because of what they did to him in the lab, d) she didn't get it from him, which is an enormous coincidence.

And of course, you're not going to tell me which it is, are you?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll tell you I wasn't lying.  The rest, even Sanjay can figure out, or I can help you out if you wanna spend a hero point for inspiration on the matter.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Ah, right, I went back and read some of that over again, don't know how I forgot that.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 21, 2004)

> Erm, does this not warrant an initiative?



Well, there are two initiatives really.  Them and us.  Them got a 22, us got a 12.  Them... uh... they went, thinking they were going to get the drop on you, and now it's us turn.. uhhh... your turn.  

Kinda nice being in a teeny little combat, rather than going 32nd out of 40th or something like that.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

Fair enough.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 22, 2004)

> _OOC: Half - Stand. Free: Extra Effort - Add an Extra (Remove Permanent Flaw), hold onto this extra effort; if I've read this correctly, this should allow me to touch her without healing her. Half - Grapple Attempt; I think I'm close enough to grab Mia._



Sorry, just no.  I'm not really keen on letting people bypass flaws through extra effort.  Remember, you can use extra effort to gain an extra on a power... like range for example.

She's armored foot to neck anyway.  Touching her armor isn't going to heal her.  And yes, you are definitely close enough to grab at her.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 22, 2004)

Okay -- I wasn't too sure how much armor we were talking about, hence my concern.  My image of Mia was more... brazen and unclothed, due to her agility and obvious mental instability.  

At some point, I've considered spending power points on buying off the Permanent flaw, but I also wasn't sure how to do this in-story, and had toyed with the idea of periods of extra effort to plot this progress.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2004)

Mia is psychotic, but not stupid.  She's got kick ass gear... or at least had kick ass gear until Xi melted her armor.  She normally wears a helmet with full face covering too, but, well, she liked Kevin.

Just let Prophet get a hold of you and ask him to do it... lets just say its coded into your genetic code.  You likely can't change the flaw.  Someone wanting to use you to heal themselves has to know about it and then attack you and hit exposed flesh.  The first part is going to be pretty commonly known after a while; the second, well, don't run around with exposed skin, get a mask, etc.  Mind you, doing that means you need to spend a half action exposing skin so you can heal...

Lots of ways to minimize it though.  Buy BDB.  Improve your dexterity.  Buy armor.  All, of course, could be circumvented.  Oh yeah, and you could just turn yourself over to Prophet and get him to change your genetic code... 

*Dalamar*
You'll get your gadgets once you get back to home base.  I describe it as a harness, something with a belt and shoulder straps and wrist guards that can hold everything an aspiring gadgeteer could possibly need and something easily worn over your armor.  If you have another idea on it, let me know.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 24, 2004)

> _OOC: I'll use an HP to re-roll the disabled check._
> 
> Kipping up again, X12 plants and sweeps at Mia's legs.
> 
> _Half: Stand, Half: Trip_



Dude!  She's 50 feet away!  She got clobbered by the powerhouse of the group.  Jump up all you want, but tripping will be tricky


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dude, I can't keep up with where we all are anymore... 

Anyway... I am The One... I can jump that far... 

Edited my post in the IC thread.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2004)

That seems like an as good a description as any I could come up with


----------



## buzzard (Aug 24, 2004)

I think somebody is having a bit too much fun running my sidekick. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2004)

When the hero's away, the sidekick will play


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2004)

> As an aside, I never meant the FX on Neutron's Transmutation power to be a beam. He'll raise a hand at what he changes to focus or for effect, but there's no beam shooting from him. It's more of a mental manipulation of matter. The rules do state that you only need to see or touch something to transmutate it. That cool?



 
Oh, that's fine.  As long as it's a somewhat obvious effect.  Glowy energy field around whatever, yadda yadda.  It won't be like SJ's dad's or Loco's obvious flaws that scream "HI LOOK AT ME USING MY POWERS MUAHAHAH!" but it should be something.  Of course, anyone can get the subtle extra to make it invisible.

Plus energy beams melting heads are cool.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Oh, that's fine.  As long as it's a somewhat obvious effect.  Glowy energy field around whatever, yadda yadda.  It won't be like SJ's dad's or Loco's obvious flaws that scream "HI LOOK AT ME USING MY POWERS MUAHAHAH!" but it should be something.  Of course, anyone can get the subtle extra to make it invisible.
> 
> Plus energy beams melting heads are cool.




Well, he does usually gesture at the object, but he can glow a deep red for a moment when he uses it, I suppose.  I didn't mean I wanted to make it subtle.  And he can still melt heads with Energy Blast


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2004)

> _OOC: Healing - Res (Extra) with Hero Point._



Soooo... like... what's that mean exactly, 'with Hero Point?'  You are spending a hero point no matter what, as a just in case sorta thingy?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Fails (unlucky) ...




Oooo, cheap shot!   

Well, I must tell you at least one thing. After a whole year of playing PbPs, you're the first master who killed a player. You have guts... and it is not like Kevin didn't had a chance to be killed before.

Well... the end of Kevin    (I mean the original    )


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2004)

Sometimes character deaths are unavoidable.  Amazingly, this one wasn't unavoidable, but that flaw was staring me in the face going "USE ME DANGIT!"  I did warn about taking flaws at some point...

Anyhoo, it certainly wasn't a sure thing to see Kevin die, but it certainly was a memorable way to go.  It was far better than just having him booted out and fading away, and it does lend itself to the introduction of a new character, which should happen this week, once I'm not so tired from working nights.

Yes, I dare say Kevin York will be back.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 26, 2004)

I was reading the changes to Ressurection -- actually, according to the recent errata, I don't make a check anymore; Kevin does.  I actually can't spend a hero point on it, because I don't make the check.  All my power does is allow him to make the Con check.  If Unlucky caused me to be unable to use the power that round, I could spend an HP to counteract the flaw for the round, but Kevin would have to spend an HP to reroll the check if it were failed.  They really took it out of the Healer's hands, unless you have Healing 20, which would assure anyone they could make the check with the bonus you provide on the check.


I don't disagree with how the scene goes, I just realized how much differently the power functions than it used to.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, it certainly wasn't a sure thing to see Kevin die, but it certainly was a memorable way to go.  It was far better than just having him booted out and fading away, and it does lend itself to the introduction of a new character, which should happen this week, once I'm not so tired from working nights.




Yeah, he has gone with style. I think it was his best combat he just made, just too sad it was his last.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Yes, I dare say Kevin York will be back.




Yeah, but why does I have the feeling I won't be the one who will control him and making some fun with it?

*looking at Calinon and seeing:    *


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh yes, I added the Con bonus of Kevin, but I prefer to see it that the healer is the one making the check for all healing goodies. I look at it like using the medicine skill to stabilize someone where the person using the skill makes the check. A more fit person will be able to have a limb regrown or their life restored with more ease, but it's still up to the person doing the healing to succeed or fail. Otherwise that part of healing becomes, basically, a loan of the regeneration power.

Anyway, Prophet would have just disabled your powers if the need arose 

Soooo... back to it.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 26, 2004)

> "I do not know the source of his accelerated mental and physical capability, but I believe I have pieced together what he is talking about."
> Johan engages in a detailed yet surprisingly compact explanation of his theory (found on the previous page just before Johan noticed connection to Vince).



I know what I told you for your hero point of inspiration, but what exactly are you telling everyone?  'Cause evil GM says if he gets to decide, its gonna be wrong  .  Seriously though, I gave you information, but it's up to you to tell people your theory.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2004)

Hookaayyyy.... *starts writing a speech*


----------



## Calinon (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey, we all look forward to analytical Johan speeches... you shouldn't try to deprive us


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2004)

X12 said:
			
		

> "Hold her still, Michael. I want to cut her black heart out like she did to Kevin - slowly,"




Slowly? I find she was pretty fast. She didn't torture me as much as the first time, she only waited because I was taunting her... and you know, if Mia die, my favorite villain will go away


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry, Velmont... bitch has to die....


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry, had to log out before I could complete the speech. Now commensing...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 27, 2004)

I have no clue why, but even though I made a post on IC, it didn't update who last posted, but a post is there.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Yay me, I get to decide for Elementor if Vince acts on his impulse or not._




I assume you mean the overpowering urge to kill Cosmo?  I always feel that way.  I didnt think anything of it.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, but I don't usually mention how you are feeling towards him.  You mention it


----------



## buzzard (Sep 2, 2004)

Hmm, guess I have no idea what time of day it is. 

Well, more imporantly, I will be off at a gaming Con till Sunday evening, so I will entrust our benevolent (who, me suck up?) GM with running Straightjacket. Heck he can't do anything worse to his reputation than his sidekick already is. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, how come you are so lucky to get gaming cons in your area 

Yes, it was my bad not indicating time of day and whatnot.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2004)

> Sanjay _continues_ to concentrate on dissloving the door to the vault (must be pretty tough stuff  ).



And if people wouldn't insist on doing things like checking out in the wee hours of the morning when sane people would still be sleeping, that wouldn't happen.  But noooooo, they have to come and actually make me work between 3 and 6 AM.  Curses on them.  On a side note, tough doesn't quite cover that vault, but I'll get to that later or in the morning.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 3, 2004)

You work as a night auditor, Cal?

I'm a hotel manager...   Used to night audit... might have to again here for a few nights; caught my night auditor sleeping this morning...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And if people wouldn't insist on doing things like checking out in the wee hours of the morning when sane people would still be sleeping, that wouldn't happen.  But noooooo, they have to come and actually make me work between 3 and 6 AM.  Curses on them.  On a side note, tough doesn't quite cover that vault, but I'll get to that later or in the morning.




I figured as much.  Not placing blame, just poking fun.

*poke, poke*


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2004)

> The first thing you recognize is that the officers are not at ease, but appear ready to burst into action, and all eyes are on you. The second thing you realize is that they are all exceedingly well armed; enough to pose serious threat to you. The final thing you notice is there is something odd about the Internal Security Agency logo on the police hovership. While you can't read the writing, you can make out that the SAP logo at the bottom edge of the ISA logo.




Okay I actually didn't get a chance to read that before I posted.  It worries me a bit more.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll bet that hippy werewolf doesn't even favor capital punishment... what a Democrat...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm waiting on Elementor, buzzard and Deva on their respective parts. The Brazilia storyline is about to come to a head and the Chinese storyline is about to end; I'll move both along tomorrow morning in the wee hours of the night shift.

BTW, this isn't a detrimental advancing of the plotline, just one to keep things rolling as usual.  No characters will be killed in the advancing of the plot.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 9, 2004)

Hah, bet you weren't expecting a dungeon, traps and a giant two headed ogre!  Take that!


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2004)

No, I wasn't. And now I'm totally at a loss what I can do. But I love it! 

Now, since I got here in the first place: 

Can I Duplicate in the VR? 
Can I create any kind of items I want, the same way that I created the sword you described? 
Do I have to find a 'door' out of there? 
Can I create a backdoor to the communications center (for easier access later on)?
What is the ogre's Damage save?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 10, 2004)

Answers are...

Yes... and no (see the new post)

Yes (see the new post)

Most definitely yes because you currently only know to get out the way you came in and there is this big two headed ogre kind of in the way.
You can try to do anything you may desire.  If you are clever and creative, anything can happen.

It's an ogre.  I'm guessing you should be more worried about the damage bonus of the clubs.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2004)

Anything can happen, eh?

Let's see...


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi.  I was just wondering what was transpiring in here.  I just picked up M&M, CROOKS!, Freedom City, and Power Corrupted (about 2 weeks ago), and was enthralled.  I'd like to play, if there's some type of impromptu M&M campaign going on here.  Is it just like a story thread, or what?  May I make up a character?  If so, what are the rules?  Please pm me.

Thanks,

_-Faerl'Elghinn_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 10, 2004)

Love to PM you but I'm broke and don't pay for an account 

It's not informal; it's a pretty much structured game, though at times you really can't tell with how much the group is split up.  But there are a lot of games that pop up from time to time on these boards.  It's just a matter of catching one as applications are asked for.  Right now, I have 8 players, which is a handful, so I can't really take more atm.  But keep an eye on the OOC thread area and you'll hopefully see a game spring up in the near future.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 10, 2004)

Last I saw the reporter was moving to watch Cosmo rip out Vincent's throat. I don't see any need for me to do something. Ok, maybe I should. Go Cosmo!
Just kidding. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's a couple of new drawings that have found their way to my comp. I'm still trying to figure out how to "attach" some back-protecting plates on Johan's armor, but that isn't something I need to figure out anytime soon.

The script should find its way to a finished form within a week or two, and I'll prolly start working on the first page right after that is done. Then I need to start looking for some webspace to host them on.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice stuff there Dalamar 

And Velmont, are you still watching?  I'll be actually making a post for you once I get home from work so I can look at my papers and not screw up any names and stuff.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2004)

*Velmont clean the web on him*

Yeap, still reading what the people write.I have beensilent, but I didn,miss anything.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2004)

Bad cold, busy nights at work and a bout with the flu at the same time... ug.  I'll try to get a post done up tonight at work, providing nothing wierd happens tonight.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry for the delay.  I just needed a few days break after working 15 days out of 16 and having my brain pretty much shut down.  Should be updating either tomrorrow or Sunday morning


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap, I am leaving for Africa. My plane leave October 19th. I am going to work with Oxfam-Québec in Ouagadougou, in Burkina Faso (West Africa). I am going to do some database and web design (yeah, they have computers and internet over there...). I am leaving for 4 to 5 month. 

So, why I am telling you that, simply that I dunnot know yet what will be my internet connection. I will have acces to one for sure, as I am suppose to do some web design, and there is a lot of internet coffee over there. Now, I don't know how frequently I will be able to log on the board. I hope for every other day, but it could be as bad as 1/week... 

So, for my activities on the board, here what will happen. 

Until the 19, I will be active as usual. After that, I may be some day without being on the board. Until I am fixed on my connection. 

So what that mean for this game?

Calinon, I must confess it is the best PbP game I have play since I am on the web, part because of you, part because of the player. If I have to choose only one game, it will be that one. Now I don't want either to become a burden for the game. After my departure, if I fall silent, put Jay on autopilot until I have have a final answer. I will try to post during the first week and tell you my situation. I really hope to be able to continue on this game.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 8, 2004)

I will be out of town untill Monday, so I would appreciate if our esteemed GM could run Straightjacket until then. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

So, I am leaving tonight. Since I am back, for the fight, Jay will put his father to safety, than get rid of Tank. He will try to not harm Kev, nor he will accept anyone to harm him until he knows what he really is.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 21, 2004)

I am exceedingly frustrated at the moment.  Unfortunately, when I have attempted to post the last two times, EN world has crashed and stayed down for lengthy periods, hence the lack of an update.  Hopefully tomorrow they will be up and when I'm at work tomorrow night I should be able to finally update.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am exceedingly frustrated at the moment.  Unfortunately, when I have attempted to post the last two times, EN world has crashed and stayed down for lengthy periods, hence the lack of an update.  Hopefully tomorrow they will be up and when I'm at work tomorrow night I should be able to finally update.




So its your fault


----------



## Agamon (Oct 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am exceedingly frustrated at the moment.  Unfortunately, when I have attempted to post the last two times, EN world has crashed and stayed down for lengthy periods, hence the lack of an update.  Hopefully tomorrow they will be up and when I'm at work tomorrow night I should be able to finally update.




Damn, I feel for ya man.  That's what was happening to me the first time I shut my game down.  That is frustrating.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 22, 2004)

From now on, I'm instituting the "Shave and a Haircut" inspection of all new NPCs.  Killer robots...


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm having a funny feeling that the Johan I'm currently playing is actually a duplicate, and that makes me very nervous.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 25, 2004)

*OoC:* Shouldn't the Damage save DC be 16 thanks to armor?

To save my sanity, I'm adding protection as amazing save when doing the damage saves themselves, rather than figuring out 12 damage saves for varying protections.  You got a +4 to your save.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah


----------



## Calinon (Oct 28, 2004)

There is an update, but it doesn't show as updated on the thread.  So get to posting


----------



## Calinon (Oct 29, 2004)

> *OoC:* I thought I asked for Stun, not Energy Blast? Or did you deem that impossible with the current equipment?



Man, some things you should just not mention.  I'll change that tonight.  Bad things are happening for our heroes!


----------



## Calinon (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, the post is edited.  He made his save with the same numbers, having a better save against stun than damage, so the net missed and he shot a Johan.

Also...


> Sanjay did you hear that? Ms. Vaile is in trouble and needs help, you need to go assist Johan and Vince




I can pretty much guarantee the answer to that is a big, resounding no.  Sanjay currently has no communicator and isn't in the same area as anyone else.  Michelle would realize that pretty quick.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm a detail freak, can't help it 
I guessed that he prolly has a better chance of shrugging off a Stun, but with the small chance for Johan to succeed in hitting Marun anyway, it's better for him to have a chance to take him completely out instead of very slowly whittling him out.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I can pretty much guarantee the answer to that is a big, resounding no.  Sanjay currently has no communicator and isn't in the same area as anyone else.  Michelle would realize that pretty quick.




That's right, totally forgot that he didn't have his suit on (which means no communicator)


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2004)

My rythm of post will be twice per week. I want to know if it is fine with you or too slow...


----------



## Calinon (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably just fine and dandy.  If I need an action for Jay, I think I have a pretty good idea of what he'd do


----------



## Calinon (Nov 3, 2004)

In case you wanted to see the robots X12 and Jay are fighting... something akin to this.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 16, 2004)

> Powers: Superspeed still going since there is still potential conflict, normal flight



There's no _potential_ conflict.  They're going to beat the snot out of him.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2004)

Except that I just realised that they really can't unless they get something to use as a weapon, since my Str sucks compared to my Damage Save. 

I guess that's the opposite of an inner conflict


----------



## Calinon (Nov 19, 2004)

> Yes I remember how ISA investigates, she says making quote marks with her fingers. Destroying the crime scene, not getting potential witness' statements... top of the line investigating if you ask me.



I do love it when people say things like that when surrounded by the personel of the organization they are talking about.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 19, 2004)

Isn't the SWAT team its own organization? If not then.. oops, but its not like she is lying or anything.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, you guys definitely beat the bad guys in Brazil.  More to come this week as I plan to bring all the groups back together.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2004)

For some reason I'm starting to think that I've lost my duplication ability for good. I sure hope there's some way to get my duplication back in me. Or that I get some PP as consolidation


----------



## Calinon (Dec 1, 2004)

What, you don't want to be PL4?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2004)

As surprising as it might sound, no. 

Now just to figure what that field is supposed to be. Right now I'm betting on Datalink (b3w4r3 my 1337 c0mput3r skillz if it is! )


----------



## Calinon (Dec 2, 2004)

You is so smart!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2004)

Can I get Disable Device, Demolitions, and Open Lock (when dealing with electronic versions of each) as skills that are affected by Datalink as a Stunt or Extra? Since 5 ranks in Computers gives bonuses to such applications, it isn't really far-fetched.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm starting to feel like I should've paid more attention to my duplicates while I could still do it. Wonder why?


----------



## Agamon (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey, any chance we could get 'town well' changed to 'water treatment plant'?  Sanjay's parents are fairly important and well-off people, living in an affluent neighbourhood of one of the largest cities in India. 

If that's not a problem...


----------



## Calinon (Dec 21, 2004)

It's a dream... things are often wierd in dreams.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 21, 2004)

Dalamar, you will get a bonus added to your skill ranks equal to your datalink power (which I'm figuring out tomorrow) for any skill involving an electronic/computerized item.  No need to take a feat or stunt, just put one rank in the required skill if it is only useable if trained.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 21, 2004)

Of note, we started this on December 18, 2003... I'm pretty sure that makes this one of the longest running M&M games on the board.  I'm going to be trying to get the site updated, or at least update the characters who have changes to them (Vince and Johan).

I'm also finally going to stat-block the NPC's on your team, which should make it easier for you guys to know what their abilities are, rather than going from memory.  I may even stat out the big guys at EPIC for you, and a few of the NPC's you've ran into, like Mason, Tank, New York and Jackal (the armored one).  I wouldn't hold my breath for any stats on Split and Stryke, nor on Ghost or Prophet.

Especially Split.  Good god, I can see a few of you analyzing him to death and back... *point Elementor*

Just a question for you all... do your characters have any arch nemesis'?  Folks your character would go out of their way to foil, chase down and arrest (or worse).  Who and why?  

I know what NPC's hate your characters.  

Sanjay:  Cannon wielding split, Changeling from water park
Vince:  Punk from arcade
Loki:  Punk from arcade, The Shadow
Raisa/Dara/Carl:  Sho Tanaka, Red Rose Syndicate
Johan:  Johan (heh)
Everyone:  Mason
X12:  Prophet?
Jay:  New York, New York, New York... did I mention New York?
And going through stories you have a bloody ton of people who like you guys, and some that while you've beaten them, wouldn't go out of their way to go after you, like the Mole.

I'll also post some recaps of issues, including NPC's you've met, loose ends you haven't tied up and so forth, to help you remember what's been going on, but that may take a few weeks or a month to get done.  Luckily, everyone has enough to do at the moment.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 21, 2004)

I keep thinking that Xi might not be my bestest friend, either.  Actually, with my current agenda, he may well try to stop me given the chance.  Mia Toan also comes to mind; I'm sure she's upset that she more or less killed me twice in the space of sixty seconds and I got better...


----------



## Calinon (Dec 21, 2004)

An aside for Dalamar:

I finally finished your "alterations" and you'll have 8 banked points to spend on armor or gadgets or whatever.

Skills changes are:
1 rank in demolitions, 2 ranks in disable devices and 1 rank in open locks.  On computerized items you add your datalink rank and a synergy bonus.  You just innately know these things now.

Powers you now have are as follows:
Datalink +8 [extra: digital travel; extra: digital viewing (extra: digital hearing); 6 pp; total 48pp]
Comprehend +4 [2pp; total 8pp]
Super-Intelligence +3 [2pp; total 6pp]

Gear you have is as follows:
Armor +4 [extra: mental protection helm; 2pp; total 8pp]
Mechanical Harness +5 (gadgets) [1pp; total 5pp]

Training you have is as follows:
AS: Damage +1 [extra: reflex; 2pp; total 2pp]

Didgital movement is movement along electrical conduits, computer wiring, and so forth.  You need a computer plug, screen, item... to get in and out and can move 40/80/160 while inside.  You physically disappear and reappear with gear.  Extra's would be passengers maybe, super movement risky and other things associated with movement powers.

Digital viewing and hearing is the ability to look through nearby computerized equipment and hear through them as well.

Hope that all makes sense 

For Vince:

I finally statted out your tail.  Not as good as I've been doing, but you can build it up after this issue.

Natural weapon +4 (flaw: fragile (half damage); extra: paralysis (flaw: 4x per day; extra: sustaining is automatic; extra: triggered on tail damage); 1pp for weapon, 1pp for paralysis; total 5pp]

Hope that makes sense   The DC on the tail attack for damage is 18.  The DC on the paralysis is 11 at the moment, but will get better with poitn spending.  You can get rid of your fragile flaw on the tail barb if you like; it's a new toy, so it's gotta strengthen yet.

And for everyone:
Shaw isn't letting me update, so I'm giving up for the day, but will be working slowly on updates over the holidays.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2004)

Drop three points to Gadgets to get it up to +8, and two points to Armor to get that to +5, and bank the rest. And then to wait for a little time off so I can actually pick those up 

Can't think of anybody off the top of my head that Johan would have a vendetta against.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 22, 2004)

Give it a few days and you'll hate your other self probably...


----------



## Agamon (Dec 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just a question for you all... do your characters have any arch nemesis'?  Folks your character would go out of their way to foil, chase down and arrest (or worse).  Who and why?
> 
> I know what NPC's hate your characters.
> 
> ...




Yeah, Sanjay doesn't like Split either, though Changling was just a minor encounter to him.  Affifi is, of course, someone he doesn't like.  He still doesn't like Cosmo, though obviously not on the level of the bad guys.  And we can add Ghost to the list now, very near the top.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Give it a few days and you'll hate your other self probably...



 Only if somebody doesn't think of assigning separate rooms for us. And one of us has _got_ to get a name-change, otherwise we're going to drive everyone crazy 

At least now I know I have hope that Anna will notice something badly wrong with "me", as the second me seems to have a lot more annoying personality. 

Oh, and isn't Digital Hearing and Digital Viewing just ESP with the flaw Limited?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Give it a few days and you'll hate your other self probably...




Yeah, he is prettyy good at that


----------



## Mimic (Dec 25, 2004)

> Just a question for you all... do your characters have any arch nemesis'? Folks your character would go out of their way to foil, chase down and arrest (or worse). Who and why?




Mia Toa (I think that's her name) the psycho that killed Velmont's first charater is someone that Michelle would definately go out of her way to foil, chase down, arrest and/or worse. Considering she drove a sword through her and damn near killed her.

Oh can I get a url for the epic website, I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 26, 2004)

It's in my signature which appears in my first post on any page.  Also, I finally got the site to update, though only Vince and Johan are updated currently.  I'm tired and off to bed


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2004)

Arch Nemesis... None for now, none that would make Jay drop off his code of conduct. But you can be sure he will volonteer for any mission that could implicate New York or Mia Toan, as they are both source of trouble for his family.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 27, 2004)

Velmont, if you see this in time you will want to change your action regarding your rifle because....



> Your gun is torn from your hand and flies to float before her.



....you don't got it any more.  If you don't see this before I post tomorrow, I'll assume you boost, then move towards her.

And don't worry about mind control, Empath/Prophet didn't use it on you, they just read your mind about the weapon so they could use it.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 27, 2004)

JAY and Monica are updated.  Two a day on workdays, hopefully a good chunk of the others over the next few days.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 28, 2004)

A couple more NPC's are updated.  Michael (who will be changing his name to Lupus) and the highest PL of all the students, Cosmo, are updated.  I'll be doing the rest of the PC's over the next few days and probably a few NPC's too.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 30, 2004)

Five more members of the junior team to go; Amazon, Loki, Mantis, Straightjacket (and father) and Vibro.  Then, on to a few villains.  Nobody gets to see Split/Stryke, Prophet or Anithos... but what other villains have you run into that you'd like to see statted out?


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 30, 2004)

Worst part about Titan's condition... I have some real-world ideas about how to treat it that a standard medicine check prolly wouldn't come up with - more like a Science (Chemistry) check...


----------



## Velmont (Dec 30, 2004)

> A tall, fairly muscular lad, Kevin is obviously the result of military training




Found that in Jay description... I think you are mixing the brothers. Take some sleep, it will help you a bit  

And seeing Mia Toan stats would be interesting.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 31, 2004)

Durn it, I was doing so well with that... I'll fix it soon.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Oh, and isn't Digital Hearing and Digital Viewing just ESP with the flaw Limited?



*innocent whistle*


----------



## Calinon (Jan 1, 2005)

Yup, it's got a flaw that it can only be used where electronics are present.... which is practically everywhere... and a flaw/extra combo that allows you to use two senses applicable to electronics on a broad basis, the ability to use it to see where you are coming out of digital travel, at least as you get used to it, and of course the entire package has that wonderful extra of being able to summon physical animations of trolls.  With clubs.  By accident.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes, I see that. What I'm wondering is how you've costed it compared to how I'd cost it. Breakdown, your way:
	
	



```
Base cost 1pp
Datalink 1pp
Movement effect 1pp
Seeing 1pp
Hearing 1pp
------
Total 5pp/rank (miscalculated to 6, or troll summoning and destination seeing
 is a costed extra?)
```
...and my way:
	
	



```
Base cost 1pp
Datalink 1pp
Movement effect 1pp
ESP 1pp
------
Total 4pp/rank
```
Now, a direct quote from the description of the ESP power to back myself up: 







			
				M&M corebook said:
			
		

> You can sense distant places as if you were actually present[...]
> *FLAWS:
> * Limited - One sense* You can only extend one of your senses (usually sight or hearing) using ESP.



I won't be complaining if you say that it's a house rule that ESP affects just one sense by default, and others need to be bought as extras, that's your right as the GM. Just kind of wondering if you were reinventing the wheel with Digital Seeing and Digital hearing (and looking for a couple of more points to spare/spend)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 2, 2005)

I was looking at the different chaarcters, when I saw something. I've paid for my Radio Recieving and Broadcasting, while the others have it for free with there Epic Suit. Is there a difference between there communicator and mine? After all, I paid for mine. Just curious to know.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 2, 2005)

Datalink 2pp/rank
..Digital travel 2pp/rank (ie. two extras -- and you will find out why soon)
..Digital sight 1pp/rank (ESP flawed)
..Digital hearing 1pp/rank (ESP flawed)

If you want the flaw to be one sense only, then you get one sense, but two senses make... sense.  Plus touch, taste and smell are likely never going to happen unless you are in digital form in a wierd dungeon.

Yup, there is a difference.  Their radio's are easy to remove.  Yours is not.  Well, unless you are held or unconscious.  Plus their radios are rather easy to damage, should someone want to.  Yours is a helmet, tougher than your average piece of plastic communication equipment.  And you can tune into um... good radio stations... or something.  Theirs have set frequencies.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, Sanjay's been missing his radio for most of the issue, causing both of us much grief...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 2, 2005)

You can consider that replaced.  Pretty much, most minor tiny equipment like that, or uniforms, can be fixed or replaced in any minor downtime where you can access your jet or headquarters.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> ..Digital sight 1pp/rank (ESP flawed)
> ..Digital hearing 1pp/rank (ESP flawed)
> 
> If you want the flaw to be one sense only, then you get one sense, but two senses make... sense.  Plus touch, taste and smell are likely never going to happen unless you are in digital form in a wierd dungeon.



Yes, but why on Earth would I want to buy ESP with a flaw twice when I can just pick it up once without a flaw?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 3, 2005)

Because if you do that you won't get the other parts of your power you don't know about.  There, surprise ruined!  Did my best to keep it from being ruined, but now you know there is more to come.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 3, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And you can tune into um... good radio stations... or something.  Theirs have set frequencies.




That's a nice option


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Because if you do that you won't get the other parts of your power you don't know about.  There, surprise ruined!  Did my best to keep it from being ruined, but now you know there is more to come.



 So now I can go back and read each line you have written about my use of the ability in trying to figure out what else I can do with it? And then I can start waiting with much anticipation the discovery of more 1337 p0w3rs? *goes to stare at the main game thread, waiting for an update*


----------



## Elementor (Jan 7, 2005)

You are going to grow a tail and bat wings....


----------



## Calinon (Jan 18, 2005)

I had this post all made up, clicked to post it and my computer rebooted... ARGH!  DIE DIE DIE!

I'll have it redone in a day or three


----------



## Agamon (Jan 19, 2005)

I hate when that happens...well, not that I've experienced that specifically, that's the oddest thing I ever heard, but, yeah, that sucks.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's my work computer.  It's a real interesting machine...




> OOC: Stripes? Does Neutron have stripes?



 
His veins are still nice and pronounced and black... so kind of, for the time being.  It'll fade.

Now, for a question... how are you changing typeface in posts?  Because my text selection box is fubar still.  I been using word and copying, but it's a pita.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 24, 2005)

*Away*

I am moving this week and part of next so I will be unavailable until I can get my computer hooked back up again.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 24, 2005)

> It is then that you notice a few minor details. A bulge at his back along his beltline which may be some sort of weapon, his footwear are sturdy, military style boots and his hair is kept quite long, covering his neck. There is the faint scent of acid that seems to be exuded from him, but it would be far too faint for a normal human to detect.




Just to clarify... that is the description of the doctor, not the injured man.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well... that makes a WORLD of difference... 
I'll alter my post this evening.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 25, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Now, for a question... how are you changing typeface in posts?  Because my text selection box is fubar still.  I been using word and copying, but it's a pita.




Really?  Mine is fine.  I'm using the Electric Blue skin, not sure if that makes a difference, though, it shouldn't.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 25, 2005)

Posted in the IC Forum edited.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 26, 2005)

I just spotted something on my character on your website. It states that I have the extra:snare for my forcefield, I was going to take that but decided to take the leadership and evasion feats along with 2 points into amazing save reflex.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, just to see if my maths are right:

At the train station:
Boost x1
Heroic Surge x1 
HP x0 

At the Mansion:
Boost x1
Heroic Surge x1 
HP x0 
Healing Armband x1 (Or it was his father one?)

At the hospital
Boost x0
Heroic Surge x0
HP x1
Healing Armband x1

So, I have left:
Boost x2
Heroic Surge x0 (Can spend HP to use it)
HP x3
Healing x0 (Modane, X12 may have some work to do on Jay after all, if teh day finish as it start)

My maths are good?

And on another note: I have looked at the website, and seen something on my character. The deflector field is describe as:

YX Deflection Field (Deflection +4) [flaws: device, degrade; extras: subtle, continuous; Cost 2pp, Total 8pp]

Isn't it suppose to be Force Field? If it was deflection, the continuous extra would make no senses. And if it is Force Field, it should have been used up when Empath shoot on myself with my own gun, as she shot 4 times... If it is deflection, the extras would need to be reworked...

Second thing, the math on Jay is all mess up: Here my math:

Ability: 26
Combat: 20
Skills: 14
Feats: 17
Powers: 8
Devices: 34
YX Assault Unit 14
YX Stimp-Jack Injector 8
YX Deflection Field 8
YX Helmet 4
Training 0
Weakness -0
Total 119

There is a missing point if my math is good. Can you take a look at all that when you'll have time.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 27, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Healing x0 (Modane, X12 may have some work to do on Jay after all, if teh day finish as it start)




You and I both have to live that long... I have a distinct advantage in the living part, though...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> You and I both have to live that long... I have a distinct advantage in the living part, though...




Well, if you look history, yeap, but I see you being in the first line not that much an advantage... and one day, you will fail you reg roll, so be cautious...

And Jay is not Kevin, I don't play them the same manner.

Calinon, one last detail about Jay sheet. IN Appearance, you name him Kevin York, and the title say Kevin York too. Minor detail, but still, talking about that.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2005)

You might want to change your signature, Velmont. Since that still says you're playing Kevin


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah... I miss that one  

Changed it, but the link to related game will come later...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2005)

The math looks right in what powers you've used.  I'll try to get to the character itself this weekend, but it will probably be Tuesday/Wednesday before I get a shot to go over it in detail and fix the stuff on the website for you.

I'll fix Michelle up too.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2005)

I was really hoping she wouldn't remember that, or wouldn't recognize me. Oh well, guess I'll just have to try and get her to believe me (which isn't going to be easy with Johan's amazing speaker skills).


----------



## Gideon (Feb 3, 2005)

Would you please place me on the reserve list, if there is one?  Although given the players enthusiasm I doubt there will be openings anytime soon.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 4, 2005)

Dalamar, it'll probably be easier than you think.  Oh no, I've said too much... 

Gideon, we may have room for you, either to take over an existing NPC (one that wasn't a PC character at one point) or possibly a new student.  We've lost a few people, and adding a sixth PC certainly isn't a bad plan.

NPC's that could be taken over would be Cosmo (the jerk), Lupus (former killing machine), Rebound (the fat kid) or Vibro (the [former] gangster).  Otherwise, feel free to email me a character concept to (I hope I get this right), EpicMandM@shaw.ca.  Just keep in mind, I would prefer nothing duplicating another character's abilities, weaknesses are very bad, just ask X12 and Speed Demon, and you'll start at PL8.  You wouldn't start until the next issue, and I'm not sure when that will be.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind, I would prefer nothing duplicating another character's abilities, weaknesses are very bad, just ask X12 and Speed Demon, and you'll start at PL8.  You wouldn't start until the next issue, and I'm not sure when that will be.




Having a weakness is really bad, but nothing compare to choosing Mimic as your power. My first character had Mimic, and he is dead. First to die, and he wasn't even unlucky 

So, keep in mind that too. Your are mortal, Calinon is not the type of master who let his players live if they do stupid things (and Kevin did a lot, but heh, that was his personality).


----------



## Hellzon (Feb 4, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> So, keep in mind that too. Your are mortal, Calinon is not the type of master who let his *players* live if they do stupid things (and Kevin did a lot, but heh, that was his personality).



And sometimes he kills the charachters too. 

/hellzon - smart alec poking in to say "cool game"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, I remember why I am death, it is the healer who was unlucky 

Calinon, I have taken a look at the message we sent to each other about Jay, and I have found the missing 1pp. I should have 2 ranks in Drive (I know how to pilot an helicopter, but not driving a jeep, what a military!)

So here the changes I think should be made to my roster:

YX Deflection Field (*Force Field * +4) [flaws: device, degrade; extras: subtle, continuous; Cost 2pp, Total 8pp]

Add *Drive +6[2/4]* to the skill list

Second thing, the math on Jay is all mess up: Here my math:

Cost should be:
Ability: *26*
Devices: *34*

IN Appearance, you name Kevin York, and the title say Kevin York too.

Hope it'll help.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, my planned site update went up in smoke.  However, I'm off night shift in a week or so, so I'll actually have evenings free to work on fun stuff like this


----------



## Agamon (Feb 4, 2005)

Off night shift?  Whoa, dance of joy time, eh?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 4, 2005)

Larry caught right?  In that case, you be Larry.  I'll be Balki.  And holy crap did I just date-stamp myself...


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I remember why I am death, *it is the healer who was unlucky*





That's why you're dead...


----------



## Gideon (Feb 4, 2005)

*Charachter choice.*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Gideon, we may have room for you, either to take over an existing NPC (one that wasn't a PC character at one point) or possibly a new student.  We've lost a few people, and adding a sixth PC certainly isn't a bad plan.
> 
> NPC's that could be taken over would be Cosmo (the jerk), Lupus (former killing machine), Rebound (the fat kid) or Vibro (the [former] gangster).




hmmm...having trouble deciding between Lupus and Vibro.  I mean Lupus is pretty cool but being a gigantic mutant black man that (at least in the point I am in the back issues) is digging a really hot Portugese chick is awefully tempting, also Carl has a bat.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 6, 2005)

Everyday, I both love and regret the fact that I'm part of some shadow conspiracy thanks to my weaknesses.  But one day... maybe... I'll have the pleasure of being the only me in one place at one time...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2005)

I followed the link back to Saeson 3 of EPIC... damn I miss Kevin. He was such a jerk. It was such fun to play him. And teh flashback give good memories of the start of the games... hehe. At least, he died with style


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah... the bat is cool   

I dunno if there's a shadow conspirac... whew, almost made it through that.  Soooo close.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 7, 2005)

After much deliberation and a coin flip I am gonna go with Lupus.   Tough decision, both are excellent charachters.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 7, 2005)

Okie dokie pokie.  Once this issue is wrapping up, I'll need you to email me and I'll send you the character sheet and background information, including stuff about him and Cosmo and whatnot.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 7, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah... the bat is cool
> 
> I dunno if there's a shadow conspirac... whew, almost made it through that.  Soooo close.




There most certainly is!  Prophet controls shadows (hence the shadows) and he has enlisted a number of individuals into some sort of covert plot (hence the conspiracy)...


----------



## Deva (Feb 9, 2005)

Just and FYI, Elementor will out of town the next couple of days and thusly unavailable for posting until he returns.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Okie dokie pokie.  Once this issue is wrapping up, I'll need you to email me and I'll send you the character sheet and background information, including stuff about him and Cosmo and whatnot.




yon email is sent...um a bit early now that I reread that message, doh!


----------



## Calinon (Feb 9, 2005)

Heh, I got your email.  It's good timing since I start my day job next week and will have much more time to get things together.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 13, 2005)

Bah, I somehow forgot Dalamar's line... I'll get to that tommorrow!


----------



## Calinon (Feb 13, 2005)

> Sanjay watches in amazement as Tyra goes from near violence to uncaring in a blink of an eye.




Ahhh, the joy of a great diplomacy roll


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 13, 2005)

For about a week now I've been losing my mind, trying to figure out how Empath is in two places at once... until I realized that we're about 12 days ahead of the other group... 

Duh...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, those date stamps were there for a reason...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 13, 2005)

Mordane, I ask myself the same question when I saw Thunder in another story, and he was suppose to be KO after his battle with Tank. I was just wondering, what would happen if something bad happen during the other timeline and Empath or Thunder get seriously wounded? Our timeline would be a lie?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there's a foolproof GM safety protocol in place to prevent that from happening


----------



## Velmont (Feb 13, 2005)

I hope for you, because if it happens, it is you who will have to explain why Mitchell tell us that Thunder was hospitalized 12 days before he came to Britain and he had to stay a whole month at the hospital


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2005)

Darn that ogre! It's too damn stupid! Grr...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2005)

An update coming this weekend.  I just need to be wide awake to make  my posts and I'm not wide awake


----------



## Calinon (Feb 19, 2005)

And an update has been made.

This issue will wrap up soon, and everyone will receive three power points, so mull over how you'd like to spend them.

Also, Gideon will be taking over the reigns of Michael (Lupus) starting next issue, so welcome aboard to him, and Deva has expressed interest in rejoining the EPIC story with another character.  I suppose that means Elementor might return...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, first thing to buy is Multiple shot, to reduce the penalty of my Autofire. I'll save my last point for now, maybe there will be some skill I'll want to raise, but not sure for now.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Johan has excerted himself enough to warrant an increase in his strength and wisdom, so that's where the points'll be going, two to the former, one to the latter.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 26, 2005)

Dalamar, you up for a drawing project?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2005)

My job in Burkina Faso is finally finished, but I am not coming back home yet. I'll take advantage of the fact I am here to visit. I am leaving tommorow morning (5am GMT). I will try to go in Cyber cafe at least twice a week, to give some news and post, but it won't be always possible.

During the next two months, I'll be travelling in Benin (2 weeks), Mali (3 weeks), France (1 week) and Belgium (2 weeks) to finally come back by the 27 of April. During that time, I may fall silent for a whole week, mainly in the desert of Mali: Dogon Country and Timbouktou, where both place I may spend around 6 days.

For the game, I'll try to give guideline to NPC Jay as much as possible.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 26, 2005)

I think I'm going to continue unlocking combat abilities from Directive training, and spent 2 points to pick up Improved Initiative and 1 point in Dexterity.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 27, 2005)

Huff puff... down to the last two NPC's to update on the website (though I haven't updated it to the web).  Dalamar gets to learn Johan's actual powers as soon as he manages to escape from the computer he's in.  Of course, they don't have current point expenditures, but soon... soon!


----------



## Mimic (Feb 27, 2005)

I think i will hold on to Michelle's points for right now... that is if she survives.

I am kind of confused about Britian though, didn't X take out Titan and not Thunder?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes he did... I knew what they meant though.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, I will be making my illustrious return.  As Calinon knows, I have a number of real life things going on at the moment that limit my time a fair bit.  I will try to make it to the boards more regularly though.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 28, 2005)

Sure I'm up for drawing. Haven't drawn absolutely anything since the turn of the year (No inspiration. Dammit, who took it?! ), but that shouldn't bee too much of a hindrance.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2005)

Someone send a clean-up crew to the ER - Mystic is about to tear X12 into pieces.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 1, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Someone send a clean-up crew to the ER - Mystic is about to tear X12 into pieces.




Chances are it will only be your mind.  That should mean very little clean-up is needed.  

Calinon-Inon, do you want me to spend Michael's 3 PP or did you alrady include him in the charachter sheet you sent me?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Chances are it will only be your mind.  That should mean very little clean-up is needed.




I hadn't thought of it that way... my head is basically a handy carrying case for a bloody mess...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2005)

Gideon, they are all yours to spend.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2005)

Naw, the only way she'd blow your head up is if you actually assaulted her.  I just like to introduce the leaders of the various world supergroups.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 2, 2005)

I guess I'll go with 

+1 regeneration
+1 Amazing Save
and save the last point


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 4, 2005)

Dara... I will eat her spleen... or something equally grizzly.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey, it's not like Dara did it... she was just enjoying it.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 5, 2005)

Vince plans to put all his points into Intimidate this time.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 6, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey, it's not like Dara did it... she was just enjoying it.




She did it... and I know it... Mystic's more mature than that...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 6, 2005)

Behold, viewers, as we follow X12's thought pattern.

*Was Dara in the room, or in sight when the incident started?*

_Mmm... No.  In fact, she was out in the lobby and couldn't see you._

*Did someone challenge the leader of the European Union's elite mutant forces, who happens to be a telepath?*

_Yup, and he had some help from Michael in doing so!_

*Is said leader a telepath?*

_Yup._

*A powerful telepath?*

_Yup._

*Is she too serious to pull off this stunt?*

_Well, her emotional control might mean she is; then again, maybe not.  Jay might have an idea about that._

*Would she really invade a person's mind without asking permission, breaking the law?*

_Surface thoughts are easy to read... what a load of crap!  What the heck is a surface thought..._

*Conclusion:  It was Dara*


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yep... that about covers it...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 7, 2005)

Appologies for the delay; I'll be wrapping this issue up and posting the lead in to the next issue next week, but I want to do them both at once.

Also, I'll let you know what I had in mind for a drawing project, Dalamar.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 9, 2005)

I think I want to spend that extra point that I was going to save on 

Amazing Save(Will) +1


Michael is tired of having people and creatures in his head.  Plus training his mind to rebuff invasion gives him another reason to hang out with Dara.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2005)

Alright, the issue is complete.  Tomorrow night I will get the new issue started, and link it from the old issue.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2005)

I knew there was something I had over-looked. The escape went too well. Man, this is going to be a huge mess... 

I love it!!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm running a bit behind tonight, so the actual post for all of you will have to wait until tomorrow, but word has it there's a PROLOGUE TO ISSUE 7 up somewhere...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I'll hold onto my points this ish.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2005)

Nova?    Now Kevin would has been sad to see that... or she could has convince him to change for Anarchy


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2005)

I gotta appologize.  I am very ill at the moment, and nothing I type for the opening post comes out very well, so yet another delay *sigh*.  Once more, if I ever create seperate time lines, someone shoot me.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you certain we should wait for the 'creation of seperate timelines' condition, or can we just shoot you now?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2005)

Now would be fine.  I'm so sick I want to die.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry, I've only got one bullet, and I'll be needing it.  I've spent about 8 hours to get half done adding all of the deities from the LG deity document to HeroForge, and I think I may need a loaded weapon pointed at my head to be motivated to finish...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, I would want to help you, but I have no firearm, but I could find you a nice Tuareg sword. You might want to cut your vein with it or do arakiri, but I would suggest a wakisashi for the later...

But just take some sleep, go see a doctor if it doesn't get better, and you should survive to see a better day.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 13, 2005)

Actually, the same effect can be reached with a kitchen knife to the femoral artery - quick, relatively painless compared to other means, and readily available to your average home-maker.  Just have to get over that nasty self-preservation instinct thing...


----------



## Gideon (Mar 13, 2005)

Momma always said Chicken noodle soup and OJ makes you feel better.  If it is your throat that hurts taking 1 (and only 1  ) shot of whiskey helps kill all the crap in there.  Well it helps as long as you aren't taking Tylenol(acetaminophen).

Being sick sucks.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the support gang... at least I think that was support...

I am feeling a lot better today, so with luck an update will be coming today.  Laying flat on your back for nearly 30 hours straight helped me realize the error I made in my posts at least.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 13, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support gang... at least I think that was support...




Utilizing our "support" will lead to another kind of support... life support...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2005)

A very slight change has been made to the epiloge of issue 6 to save my sanity, all involving the M-Tac section and changing it to a two week later timeframe


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2005)

It Ate My Post!

Argh!


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2005)

Just a note to tell I won't be able to post until the week-end. I'm doing some trecking far from civilization.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2005)

No problem Velmont, things will carry on while you trek 

Dalamar, I actually have you updated....   As for Anna... you have been constantly tied up with handling Jennifer, so you really haven't had much time to talk to Anna aside from returning items.  Undoubtedly she knows there are now two Johans, but her current reaction is getting to be a lot like Michelle's, only with a Russian accent... hmm, wonder what your other self has been up to aside from stealing your room.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2005)

Seems it was still giving me the old sheet for Johan, had to manually refresh. Though I do think these are missing from Johan's character sheet as of now.: 







			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Drop three points to Gadgets to get it up to +8, and two points to Armor to get that to +5, and bank the rest. And then to wait for a little time off so I can actually pick those up





> I think Johan has excerted himself enough to warrant an increase in his strength and wisdom, so that's where the points'll be going, two to the former, one to the latter.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hmm... Now that I think about it, add the banked (I think there should be three of 'em left from the upper instance I quoted) points to add three ranks of the extra Energy Field (electricity) to Johan's Datalink, showing a different way of changing his body to electricity.

Does Johan even know where he could possibly find Split so he could take Jennifer (and Mr. Bunny) to him?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I went and changed your powers before I allocated the five points last issue... so you have three points from this issue only to get all that stuff.    

ORRRR

I can lower your datalink to 7, giving you six more points so you can get your gadgets to 8, armor and hat to 5, add your energy field at +4.  The datalink isn't a big change, and you can always get it back later, or you can work on the other stuff later.  (Keep in mind you have to get all your extras up to your root power's level before you can increase the other parts of your power).

And there are lots and LOTS of ways to find Split.  Mercenaries have to be accessible after all.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> An aside for Dalamar:
> 
> I finally finished your "alterations" and you'll have 8 banked points to spend on armor or gadgets or whatever.
> 
> [ends with what I gained]



That's the post before I wanted to increase Gadgets and Armor. Since I spent five of those, there should be three banked, plus the three from lost issue. So that gives me the points to increase my stats and start building the Energy Field.

Unless I've completely managed to miss a post or two where you reallocated some of those PP, which is completely possible


----------



## Gideon (Mar 17, 2005)

Calinon
I sent an email to you on your EPICMandM@shaw account the other day.  I don't know if you check that account everyday or not and it has been a few days.  Disregard this 'nagging' if you had seen the message.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2005)

Dalamar, the post I just made is what you have to work with.

Gideon I have no email from you.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 19, 2005)

Sent a second email.  Hopefully, this one gets through. 

 Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2005)

This one I got.  Sorry for the grand pause, but my back is really out; much pain.  So I haven't sat at the computer for long periods very often.  I am hoping to get a post out of me sometime today or tomorrow though!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll just get the stat raises, then. I'll start building up that energy field, as well as toning down that exit flaw, later.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2005)

My post will come back to normal next week-end, util that, hope things will go better for Raisa and Carl.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2005)

I will also point out that everyone in the plane will easily have heard X12's little episode, with the exception of Raisa and Carl, though I am more than certain that Thunder will be responding to that himself in fairly short order...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 21, 2005)

I know... I'm having a tantrum...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2005)

Argh!  I was mid post when my mouse died... resulting in an hour long hunt for an old mouse.  And wow did I find an old mouse... probably 10 years old, maybe more.  Wait... it says on the bottom 1994, serial mouse.  But it works!  Alas, no post tonight...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 23, 2005)

Darn Thunder and his personal control... I wanted to make the giant snap... Can't really test his limits if I don't even know what they are...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey, if he's learned to take what Monica dishes out to him...then again, you're not family, so he might splatter you sooner than later.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 24, 2005)

I was already mad at Dara already... so just one more thing...


----------



## Gideon (Mar 25, 2005)

Stoopid mis-understanding positioning of people.  Oh well, Mike has gots to stick up for his friends.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2005)

> He manages to grab an apple from his tray




Dead man walking...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dead man walking...




:grin:


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

Back from timbuktu. Nice place. I should be more regular now.


----------



## Deva (Mar 27, 2005)

> I should be introducing you fairly soon, Deva, depending on what happens with the folks at EPIC here in the near future.




No worries. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, stolen from Gideon's game is something that will help me out some 

1.  In the title bar of your post I would like you to always list this specific information.

Character Name, Current # Hero Points/Total # Hero Points, Damage, Current Armor/Protection level, and in the case of variable powers (gadgets, mimic, etc) the power you currently have.

So, it could look like:
Johan, 1/5HP, 3L/2S, 5 Armor, Gadget: ice blast +5​
2.  At the end of the body of your post please list any feats, skills, or attacks (w/ DMG) that you are trying to use.

Let's see how that works out


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2005)

Every post?  I'm all for anything you think will make the game easier for you, but is it necessary outside of a relevant post?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2005)

Do I have to keep track of:

Number of Heroic Surge
Number of Stim Pack uses
Number of Boost uses
Level of the Boost (as it degrade)

Degrade on Force Field will be followed with the defence listed...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 28, 2005)

I just got nosy, and I realized something...


The first post on Episode 1 was 12/18/03.

We've been playing this game now for over a year... 


I've only ever played in one other game that went this long... and it was one I ran IRL... Thanks for all the good times so far, Calinon!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2005)

You ran a game on IRL for this long?!?  And I thought this was impressive...not that this isn't, too.  Cal's stick-to-it-edness is certainly is impressive...a little less so when you know how stubborn the guy is.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2005)

Mainly for battles, but knowing some of the information is useful without having to look back for it.  Until you actually get hurt, or use a hero point, the title is unnecessary really.

As for the rest, you'll need to include that in your posts once you've used an ability.  I think gadgets as well.  It may be a bit of a PITA, but yeah... Character Name, Current # Hero Points/Total # Hero Points, Damage, Current Armor/Protection level in the post titles would be handy, at least once per page if nothing is happening.

I think the rest, variable powers, gadgets, degrading powers, limited use powers... those will have to end up in the post itself.  I'm trying to reduce my bookkeeping.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 29, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> You ran a game on IRL for this long?!?  And I thought this was impressive...not that this isn't, too.  Cal's stick-to-it-edness is certainly is impressive...a little less so when you know how stubborn the guy is.





About a year and a half... so just a little longer than this has been going.  I really wish I could form as a dedicated a group again, but I don't have the time or energy at the present; getting into such a group as a player would be heaven...  I've never actually had a long running experience as just a playuer.  ENWorld is my only gaming outlet anymore... and I'm very grateful to Calinon for making it so enjoyable.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2005)

Darn, now I can't use the quick reply anymore 

Well, that's a small price to be paid for such a great game. Speaking of which, I'll go add that info to my latest post.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, it's not a big deal.  In fact, it'll help me familiarize myself with my char. sheet, which I don't think I've looked at for months...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, I am pretty impress to see that game continuing for that long. It is really great, even if I saw Kevin's death... I hope it will continue like that for another year an a half   

Great work from Calinon, but from all the players too, as I've seen too many games dying in the hands of some ininterested players.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2005)

It's tabletop game night for me, so the update I was planning will wait until tomorrow, when the plane finally lands, X12 finally wakes up, Neutron must spend an evening alone, Michael gets back with Cosmo, Vince thinks about taking a shot at Michael, Johan beats the crap out of himself and Michelle meets her new sidekick, Jay.

And soon, a new character may emerge.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> ... and Michelle meets her new sidekick, Jay.




 Sidekick?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2005)

Yay, I get a sidekick and I didn't even have to spend any points for him... wait, I've seen your sidekicks... not sure if this is a good thing


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> ...Johan beats the crap out of himself...



I can't stop chuckling at that


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2005)

Did you hear the shriek of anger when I hit backspace to fix an error right as I was fininshing the post and my browser went back a page?  Did you hear the cursing when I went forward and the post was gone?

It did go faster the second time...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 1, 2005)

That's one monstrous post.

How the heck did you have the determination to type it twice?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2005)

How do you manage to lose your posts so often, man?  Anyway, I forgive you for all the typos.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2005)

My computer sometimes has a mind of its own... backspace takes me 'back' if my mouse is pointing at the wrong spot, and I have a web mouse I suck at using that tends to do the same thing if I click the wrong button.  Type-o's were not on my mind when going through that again...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2005)

> Thunder takes you to a very thin girl who, despite her lack of size, is jaw-droppingly gorgeous. Add to that the fact she's dressed in a rather risque skirt and top and you have a winning combination.




Ha, took me a few seconds to figure out who you were discribing....


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ha, took me a few seconds to figure out who you were discribing....




I think Calinon is starting a match-maker business


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

> Since both ladies are obviously fluent Vince continues in his native language



No, Anna's speaking English though she seems to understand what you are saying.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm just too tired tonight to get a coherent post going.  Tomorrow should be better I hope!  Especially since everyone is posting so quickly.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2005)

Does that "wait for Vince" mean that we should also wait for your answer to him before having all the approriate data to form our own actions?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh heck no


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2005)

> This is where I get rolled.



Sometimes a dude in a suit of armor is just a dude, in a suit of armor.

It could happen...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> He was prowling around the facility this morning, wearing in his head Michelle's undergarments after perusing her wardrobe."




You do realise that Michelle is going to have to kill Johan now...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, it did save him from being killed on the spot, so... 
Besides, with luck she'll never find out *crosses fingers*

Darn M-Tac, couldn't they have come a day later? Or at least waited till Johan had his armor on? *weeps*


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm just wondering how long it's going to take us all to discover that Jun Po is really a werewolf!


----------



## Gideon (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, whats wrong with werewolf's!?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2005)

Probably the fact that they want to bite people's faces off...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2005)

> ooc: There is no way I can cage him if he is 200 feet away.



You sure could.  Your range isn't restricted to 80 feet.  Your range _increments_ are 80 feet.  For each range increment past the first, you suffer a -2 to hit.   Ranged attacks have a maximum range of 10 increments (800 feet for you with a -20 to hit).

I'm not sure if I mentioned it here, but there is a neat little thing I found.  When you perform extra effort, you do not get fatigued until the start of your next action.  At that point you can spend a hero point to counter it.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering how long it's going to take us all to discover that Jun Po is really a werewolf!




Particularly since Vince trusts her and still has no reason to believe that Michael is anything but a vicious murdering beast that needs to be put down...and soon.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I mentioned it here, but there is a neat little thing I found.  When you perform extra effort, you do not get fatigued until the start of your next action.  At that point you can spend a hero point to counter it.




Yeah, I knew about that, but I found it trés annoying as a GM.  But if you're down with it, then that's how it supposed to be done.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering how long it's going to take us all to discover that Jun Po is really a werewolf!




...ah, I think I get the anomosity towards Monica now...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2005)

Heh, good guess, but she's upset about something else.  You guys are gonna be paranoid about werewolves for a good long while, then when you all relax your guard, BOOM!  Vince gets eaten!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2005)

Actually, Gideon is running a game using hero points that way, and I find it (as a player) really helpful.  I can perform extra effort, and still have a hero point available if I horribly fail that saving throw.  Sometimes it's better to be fatigued than dead.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2005)

I see, yeah, that could be helpful.

And Jun Po is quite the prude...unless that was just snappy remark brought on by whatever else she's really bugged about.  I always tried to play 'Guess the Motivation' in Toki's game and was always wrong there, too, so I better just stop playing it.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You sure could.  Your range isn't restricted to 80 feet.  Your range _increments_ are 80 feet.  For each range increment past the first, you suffer a -2 to hit.   Ranged attacks have a maximum range of 10 increments (800 feet for you with a -20 to hit).




Doh, for some reason when i posted I thoguht that the maximum range i could do was 80'... 

I blame it on the cat


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2005)

I prefer the term ultra conservative


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2005)

> Was Jennifer looking at the M-Tac when she screamed about a ghost?



Most definitely.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 12, 2005)

I think that the werewolves need to be stood up for.  They have been poorly represented in this game up to this point, what with their 'tear people’s wings off' and the ‘eviscerate people’, all GM forced actions for that plot stuff.  Werewolves are actually quite cuddly and friendly.  Not as frisky as weretigers but loyal.  

On a second note, the extra effort timing isn't that big of a trouble for GMing expecially if you have good players that make sure they take into account those kinds of things.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 12, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I think that the werewolves need to be stood up for.  They have been poorly represented in this game up to this point, what with their 'tear people’s wings off' and the ‘eviscerate people’, all GM forced actions for that plot stuff.  Werewolves are actually quite cuddly and friendly.  Not as frisky as weretigers but loyal.
> 
> On a second note, the extra effort timing isn't that big of a trouble for GMing expecially if you have good players that make sure they take into account those kinds of things.




Actually, I'd like to add that werewolves are apparently also in favor of the rights of the accused, which is irritating given their penchant for evisceration and dismemberment... then they get all "Dude, I have rights," and it just makes my blood boil...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2005)

Man, I was really starting to believe Jennifer would get back to Split (almost prefixed that with Mr. ) before the M-Tac came snooping around. The only thing that could go more wrong now, is for her to go missing, or Split not wanting her back.

*wonders if it is wise to give ideas to the GM*


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2005)

It might be a bit slow updating, and I might not even get to everyone in one post on weekdays, or I might not even find the inspiration needed to post, like tonight!  I'll be putting a bit of overtime in over the next few weeks and it will cut down on my post time.  I'll try to keep things rolling as best I can


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> On a second note, the extra effort timing isn't that big of a trouble for GMing expecially if you have good players that make sure they take into account those kinds of things.




Ah, I must have had bad players then.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2005)

> "Jennifer? Who is that girl?" ask Jay. He finish to strip the M-Tac soldier from his gadget, making sure he didn't miss one and grabs him to put him on his shoulder. "Not a light weight that guy. Someone can take all his little gadget, I would rather not see them lying here, at the reach of the first kid."



Velmont, I meant to point this out last night, but you will be A) moving several hundred feet and into the bush and B) pulling him off of Tara's shoulder as she leapt over there and picked him up.  NPC's... they actually exist!



> Tara quickly leaps upon the man, picking him up easily.
> 
> "Hey! This guy's from M-Tac!" she shouts back to you.



See!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2005)

Oops, I miss the _picking_ word.   

Being travelling, and by the way tired, having to deal with 1001 languages, let's just say that I am not at my full potential when I am on the net. Forget Jay's action and keep only Jay's question about Jennifer... I'll edit the post right now.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2005)

Just edit the two last post I made since your last post, Calinon. I just removed any grabbing the guys action and add a suggestion to Tara to remove the guys gadget, in other word, suggest her what Jay would have done.

Now, personnal note: Not having too much beer in the blood while writing a reply (hard to do in Belgium  ).


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2005)

I can't keep one language straight, how do you keep so many straight?  And while drinking!  Or maybe it's just drinking that makes it seem like you are speaking multiple languages...   

Well, I managed to do what I couldn't do last night, and do a pretty good update.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, playing Jay's ignorance is not very hard, as I don't have any idea of who is Jennifer... I hand't much time to follow other's adventure while in Africa... I'll have some reading to do once I'll be back home. Only two weeks  until then, still have too much beer to taste


----------



## Elementor (Apr 16, 2005)

My attendance will be spotty for the next little while again.  Working out of town again most of next week.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2005)

I hit the wrong <censored> mouse button again and lost an hour and a half of posting.  Don't feel like doing it again, so probably no update until Friday night.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok, stubbornness took over... and an old player with a new character has been introduced.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2005)

Seems like Johan needs to do some PR work for himself. He needs a t-shirt depicting himself too


----------



## Calinon (Apr 22, 2005)

Prepare for a few days of a break.  The busiest time of the year for work is here and I'm working on the weekend, so probably sometime Sunday at best, with maybe no updates at all next week.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 22, 2005)

The world is full of procrastinators, eh Cal?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 22, 2005)

Not as bad as you might think, but my ratio of time intensive work to simple work sometimes bogs me down.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2005)

I will update sometime between tonight and early Saturday morning.  Tax season is coming to a close, but starting Tuesday I have a major house renovation happening and I have to move out for 3-4 days.  I should have internet access, just no access to my computer.  Sorry for the current slowness


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2005)

In the last update, there is nothing for Jay. I suppose it means he is just scanning the information he wants to read, or do you have forgotten to add him?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, you are in your room reading stuff.  There was nothing I could come up with for you until other events unfold.  There's no information you'll receive that isn't somewhere in the rest of the issues, and if it's possibly restricted, like the file Michelle opened up, you won't find it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 29, 2005)

Darn Michelle... she's too smart and perceptive for her own good.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2005)

So I'm trying to overcome my artist's block, and did so by doing some villain desing. So, I present to you different takes on the enemy we all love to hate: Split.

Tell me which design(s) you prefer, so I can better refine him.


----------



## Mimic (May 5, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Darn Michelle... she's too smart and perceptive for her own good.




She doesn't have super intelligence for nothing... now if she just had the super wisdom to back it up with.   

Actually playing the super intelligence without totally metagaming it has been challenge but seeing where the character is going I kind of wish I had put it into super charisma like I had originally thought but with her high charisma and the attractive feat I figured it would have been too much.

I like the first head shot Dalamar and not to nit pick but didn't Split have a rifle?


----------



## Calinon (May 5, 2005)

That would depend on which Split, Mimic.  Rifle, Katana, Cannon, handguns, grenades, bombs...


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2005)

Then, which shoulder fits the best? Or should that too vary with the personality? Should Split's costume have  a sidestripe (as shown in the torso shot and the middle shoulder)?
Wrist-long or elbow-long gloves? I tried looking through the first issue, but Split's costume was never really described therein.

I think I'll do up a rifle and a cannon for completeness' sake right now.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2005)

And here they are. For some reason I drew them smaller than the pistol...


----------



## Calinon (May 6, 2005)

It's not described because unlike some Supervillains, Split prefers standard, easy to replace, nondescript armor.  Sure, it's better than store bought, but it probably looks like every day tactical armor.


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2005)

Hmm... I had a thought, so I'm going to try and see how that turns up. Now just to find a good pick as a model...


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2005)

So here we have a new and improved Split. The vest used the design in Naruto as a base.


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2005)

After the first draft on Split, I wasn't sure I liked it, but the last one is pretty close of what I imagin him, with the military look. I like it.


----------



## Calinon (May 12, 2005)

Hopefully, by the end of this weekend, I should have my computer set up again and can get back into the swing of things.  Renovations are taking a heckuva lot longer than anticipated.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2005)

Happy to hear it. No prob to wait, take your time, but not too much.


----------



## Calinon (May 17, 2005)

Well, painting is taking a long time.  I am having a hard time being creative in a four by five foot area of my house, which is where I spend 50% of my time.  Painting will be done this week, and I'll be a much happier and more creative (I hope) person for it.


----------



## Calinon (May 24, 2005)

Bahahah!  Living room completed.  Post coming on Thursday!  Yay!


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2005)

Noticed something: Cosmo's stats are missing the (S4) from his Cha. Also, all of his skills are counted as if his Super-abilities were +3 instead of +4 as noted in the sheet (even the cost is counted for 3 ranks instead of 4).


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2005)

Blah, all my NPC dialogue from the other students got eaten somewhere.  I just noticed that.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 2, 2005)

you seriously need a new mouse, mon capitan.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2005)

This time it wasn't my mouse.  I only did the post once.  It even showed up in preview, and I just hit post.  Wierd.  I won't worry about it now though; suffice it to say, what you all said was echoed by your fellow team members in their own ways.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 3, 2005)

Not so wierd, used to happen all the time, remember?  Hopefully it's not becoming EN-demic once again.

Aw, geez, I apologise for that one.  :\


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, it happent to me too today. The last post I did didn't work... dunno why.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2005)

> Johan himself goes over to Anna.
> "How does it look?"
> 
> Anna looks up at you. "You ... it looks good," she says with a smile before quickly returning to her work with some overblown interest.



 Now, how pathetic is it of me to take this long to realise that Anna was _this_ close to saying "You look good" way back in Issue 5?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2005)

Too bad Johan doesn't know of the fact that Split contacted Vincent about exchanging information for Jennifer. I'm sure he'd use that to his advantage on the debate. *hinthint*useasbasisfortrap*nudgenudge*


----------



## Calinon (Jun 5, 2005)

No promise on when posts are coming.  Shoulder and neck in such pain can barely sit up


----------



## Calinon (Jun 10, 2005)

I shall be updating either very late tonight or early tomorrow morning, providing that my house doesn't float down the river with me in it.  The flood waters, they be only two blocks away!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> _I didn't know he had super hearing.oops._




"Oops"    should be my line. I misread your post and though it was only the last part that was whispered...   

Let's just say I am standing next to Michael, and I roll a good Listen check   , as I don't remember we had specified where each other was standing.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 14, 2005)

no problem.  I think it will be fun having Mike think Jay has super-hearing.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2005)

An update will be done tomorrow


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2005)

Poor Michelle should have fun trying to avoid splitting up the group.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2005)

If the split is done well and the people act with responsability, it can work.

Hmmm, there si one word that sound funny after reading that sentence. Responsability


----------



## Deva (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in posting. Things got a little hectic over the last couple of days with the little one.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 28, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Poor Michelle should have fun trying to avoid splitting up the group.




Isn't that like trying to halt the moon's orbit?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Isn't that like trying to halt the moon's orbit?




More like halting the orbit of several moons at once...  But she has magnetic powers... she MIGHT be able to do it...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry about my relative slowness lately.  I've got a few projects on the go; online hockey simulator, this, the other games I play in here, gaming night and a new pen and paper M&M campaign.  I will get an update Thursday night for sure however, as Friday is Canada Day


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

Canada Day? Personally, it is more moving day... in Montreal, over half the people that get a new appartment move the 1st of July, and if you are not moving (like me), generally you go help someone (at least, helpers have free beer and pizza). I think it will be a rough day, they have all the big pieces to move, and we are moving him to a third floor.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2005)

As you may notice, a few interesting bits are happening.  Lynn just got to experience her powers fully, and what a skeery vision she got, along with a rather unpleasant choice to make.  X12 has a pretty powerful telepath in his hands, literally, and some potential danger on the horizon.  And across the city, it's about time to arrange a meeting with a favorite archvillain of the group.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm not sure which road to take though, or even which road leads where...

Being a hero or being complicit in laying waste to populated areas, especially when Anarchy looks like the winning team... both are pretty tempting...


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2005)

Damn, that was 5 month ago, in real time that we have found that business card, or 1 day in play time... Why havn't had tought of it earlier...    Just hope Jay memories is not too good   , it is easy to have an eidetic memory when you can read the other threads.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll try and respond to Lynn in my next bout of talking... assuming I'm not unconscious....


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2005)

That assumption was apparently misguided....



> Michael looks at Johan like he had six heads.
> 
> "So, wait...breaking into a fedral prison and busting someone out is somehow better than breaking into a bedroom to get something?"



Har har har!


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

I was SO hoping that wouldn't be brought up


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 15, 2005)

Dammit...  Bravo.  

It is extremely poetic that my memory mangling was actually at my own acquiescence...


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2005)

The pleasure of Amnesia. When you start to remember, you generally regret it... at least in RPGs, as it seems to be a natural tendency of all masters to be sado. Anyway, where is the fun of a guy who recover pleasant memories?

Waiting for Michelle before Jay act...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll update what I can tomorrow, which is pretty much the Split and Sanjay sagas.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd say something, but I'm unconscious...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 21, 2005)

Now I'd say something, but I'm dying...

Note to self - Immunity: Suffocation is next on my list.  

I can spend an HP to roll/counter the "dying" condition, right?  I'm at work, so I don't have my books on me, if someone sees this and can answer before I can get to a book.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually no... this is straight suffocation.  Unconscious -> dying -> gack!

Best hope Lynn is on her game...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2005)

Heh, never mind.  She could be off her game and you'll come back to life.  You have what... a 2% chance of dying?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah... but THEY don't know that... and I'd prefer it stay that way until ABSOLUTELY necessary.  I'm already getting odd looks as the miracle man... all I need is for word to get out that I came back from the dead and BANG - I'll have a cult following me around... that would put a hamper on the super-heroing...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2005)

Anybody know where Gideon is? According to his profile, he hasn't been on the boards since the 15th.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 25, 2005)

In his game, he said he'd be back today.  I just noticed.

I'm hoping Mimic gets to posting a response.  I'll have to NPC Michelle if not to move things forward.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry about that, been very busy of late (they give me money and expect me to work... I mean really, the nerve of some people.)

Expect a post in the afternoon.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm back from my week of counselor-ness.  Posted my response.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 27, 2005)

That part in the second post that's titled X12 and Johan is supposed to be Michael and Johan, right?


----------



## Deva (Jul 29, 2005)

> It will be a short bit before X12 and Lynn have another post.




That works for me, as I will be without internet and computer for the next few days. Gotta love moving...


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry for the slowness overall.  I'm bogged down with work and seem to have somewhat overloaded myself in the last few weeks with other projects too.  Thursday should be our update.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2005)

No prob, it's gives Jay and Michelle all the time to discuss strategy


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2005)

I will try to get a post done on Saturday, but it will likely be Tuesday when I get an update done.  I seem to have overburdened myself with projects at the moment :/


----------



## Calinon (Aug 16, 2005)

I updated the map too, which will show where Split and his alter selves will be once they arrive, just to give you ambushers a little extra time to plan your attack.  Isn't it nice having the advantage?


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 18, 2005)

Kinda off hand... but I just read it, so I thought I'd ask...


Are we going to update to M&M 2E when it is released?  It's just gone to print, so it can't be too much longer until it's available to the masses.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering too ,as it has been talked in another game.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2005)

With all the info available at the website, I can almost make a conversion of Johan already. Just need to find out how the Inventor feat actually works, and everything should fall to their rightful places.

There are some hundred (can't remember the exact number) of prerelease books available at GenCon, and I believe the official release date is next month.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 19, 2005)

Possibly once I have some game time with it my tabletop M&M game.  I want to be quite familiar with it first.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 27, 2005)

There'll be a Sunday or Monday update


----------



## Calinon (Sep 1, 2005)

I am out of town for a few days, so no update until next week


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2005)

I am sad today that after getting home and realizing I have far too much on my plate at the moment, I have to stop running this game, at least for the forseeable future.  I figure between this, other RPG things I run and play in off this board, an online hockey league I run and another I participate in, I average about 4 hours a day doing things.  Basically, it has turned into get up at 6, get home at 5, do 4 hours of stuff I have to do and go to bed.  Hence the extreme slow down as of late.

Should things slow down, and other projects fall by the wayside, I will happily pick this up again.  Especially since it was just two issues until completion of this particular scenario.  I appologize for the suddenness and thanks to everyone for making the game fun.  Keep an eye on the thread time to time in case I do decide in the future I have enough time to resume GM'ing.

I'll still be on the board; playing takes far less time than planning and posting as the game master.

Happy gaming!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2005)

What?  How dare you!

 Heh, j/k, I have no idea what that's like, right?  I surprised you lasted this long, man.  Thanks for the fun game, quite enjoyable.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2005)

NNOOOOOooo..... Now we will never know how the Johan/Johan/Anna triangle furls out!

*Ahem* Seriously speaking, glad you could handle it this long, it was a darn fun game. Hope things work out, and other encouraging phrases like that.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2005)

Sad, but I<ve always prefered to see a master stop a game rather than to run it improperly... now I'll have to hope your burden lessen a bit, because it is one great game.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, that's a bummer. It was a blast and I hope that it starts up again.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 10, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well, that's a bummer. It was a blast and I hope that it starts up again.




Amen.


----------

